# First charges filed in Mueller investigation



## EvilMoogle (Oct 27, 2017)

Washington (CNN)A federal grand jury in Washington, DC, on Friday approved the first charges in the investigation led by special counsel Robert Mueller, according to sources briefed on the matter.

The charges are still sealed under orders from a federal judge. Plans were prepared Friday for anyone charged to be taken into custody as soon as Monday, the sources said. It is unclear what the charges are.
A spokesman for the special counsel's office declined to comment.
Mueller was appointed in May to lead the investigation into Russian meddling in the 2016 election.
Under the regulations governing special counsel investigations, Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, who has oversight over the Russia investigation, would have been made aware of any charges before they were taken before the grand jury for approval, according to people familiar with the matter.

On Friday, top lawyers who are helping to lead the Mueller probe, including veteran prosecutor Andrew Weissmann, were seen entering the court room at the DC federal court where the grand jury meets to hear testimony in the Russia investigation.
Reporters present saw a flurry of activity at the grand jury room, but officials made no announcements.
Shortly after President Donald Trump abruptly fired then-FBI Director James Comey, Rosenstein appointed Mueller as special counsel. Mueller took the reins of a federal investigation that Comey first opened in July 2016 in the middle of the presidential campaign.
Mueller is authorized to investigate "any matters that arose or may arise directly from the investigation," according to Rosenstein's order.
The special counsel's investigation has focused on potential collusion between the Trump campaign and Russia, as well as obstruction of justice by the President, who might have tried to impede the investigation. CNN reported that investigators are scrutinizing Trump and his associates' financial ties to Russia.

Mueller's team has also examined foreign lobbying conducted by former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort, former national security adviser Michael Flynn, and others. His team has issued subpoenas for documents and testimony to a handful of figures, including some people close to Manafort, and others involved in the Trump Tower meeting between Russians and campaign officials.
Last year, the Comey-led investigation secured approval from the secret court that oversees the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act to monitor the communications of Manafort, as well as former Trump campaign adviser Carter Page, as part of the investigation into Russian meddling.
In addition to Mueller's probe, three committees on Capitol Hill are conducting their own investigations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fiona (Oct 27, 2017)

EatingPopcorn.gif

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 27, 2017)

I tried to come up with a rebarbative remark, but I'm just ready for the impeachment. Let's go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 27, 2017)

This better not be some embarrassment or failures like that bitch Meadow from MSNBC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## very bored (Oct 27, 2017)

Shit just got real.  We're gonna need ALL the popcorn gifs.  

Do you think the smaller fishes will make a deal and testify against Trump?


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2017)

Hopefully trump tweets about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 27, 2017)

It's _probably_ charges against someone fairly low in the campaign, because these things typically start at the bottom (which coincidentally gives the most encouragement to flip and give more evidence).

But still interesting nonetheless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atlas (Oct 27, 2017)

Time for some heads to roll. Hopefully, this is the start of a domino effect.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 27, 2017)

Fiona said:


> EatingPopcorn.gif





very bored said:


> Shit just got real.  We're gonna need ALL the popcorn gifs.
> 
> Do you think the smaller fishes will make a deal and testify against Trump?



You eatin that bagged/theatre shit?

Hold up and I'll make you some _real_ popcorn.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2017)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> You eatin that bagged/theatre shit?
> 
> Hold up and I'll make you some _real_ popcorn.


You have a popcorn machine?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 27, 2017)

Milk said:


> You have a popcorn machine?


I meant homemade you casual.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2017)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I meant homemade you casual.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 27, 2017)

... 

I don't know what that means or how you acquired it, but give it back.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 27, 2017)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ...
> 
> I don't know what that means or how you acquired it, but give it back.


I am Erio Touwa


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 27, 2017)

Well that explains why conservative media has been going apeshit over the past few days trying to discredit the investigation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baconbits (Oct 27, 2017)

HolyHands said:


> Well that explains why conservative media has been going apeshit over the past few days trying to discredit the investigation.



I haven't seen that.  I've seen a renewed optimism and a feeling that if we dig deeper we'll find more dirt on the Dems and Comey.  Look at the WSJ.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1 | Sad! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 27, 2017)

baconbits said:


> I haven't seen that.  I've seen a renewed optimism and a feeling that if we dig deeper we'll find more dirt on the Dems and Comey.  Look at the WSJ.


So basically, delusion to continue to support Trump even though all the evidence is adding up?


----------



## baconbits (Oct 27, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So basically, delusion to continue to support Trump even though all the evidence is adding up?



There's no evidence adding up.  The dossier is now being questioned and its findings were never validated.  It's starting to look like Comey was either complicit or duped into investigating salacious rumors even after Trump was President.  We know the President was wiretapped during the campaign.  We know the Russians were trying to bribe the Clintons and may have done so when Bill Clinton received 500K for a speech.  We know the DNC paid Fusion GPS for the "research" and that most of the research has already been disproven.

As a big conservative said: "it appears that everyone was colluding with Russia except Trump".  I think Trump was certainly capable of colluding with the Russians, but the evidence doesn't support the conclusion that he was.  Hillary on the other hand... I think she's in legal trouble.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 27, 2017)

baconbits said:


> There's no evidence adding up.  The dossier is now being questioned and its findings were never validated.  It's starting to look like Comey was either complicit or duped into investigating salacious rumors even after Trump was President.  We know the President was wiretapped during the campaign.  We know the Russians were trying to bribe the Clintons and may have done so when Bill Clinton received 500K for a speech.  We know the DNC paid Fusion GPS for the "research" and that most of the research has already been disproven.
> 
> As a big conservative said: "it appears that everyone was colluding with Russia except Trump".  I think Trump was certainly capable of colluding with the Russians, but the evidence doesn't support the conclusion that he was.  Hillary on the other hand... I think she's in legal trouble.



You said in another thread Hillary was colluding with the Russians to get dirt on Trump. It's been confirmed the Trump team met with Russians to get dirt on her. On that point ALONE (not to mention the many you are (willfully?) ignoring), you have to concede and change your thesis.


----------



## Queen Vag (Oct 27, 2017)

I have been WAITING FOR THIS


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 27, 2017)

baconbits said:


> I haven't seen that.  I've seen a renewed optimism and a feeling that if we dig deeper we'll find more dirt on the Dems and Comey.  Look at the WSJ.



There's a line between "optimism" and "desperation" that you seem to be blind to.  

Conservative outlets, such as Sean Hannity, have been leaping at conspiracy theories left and right, in the wake of this investigation.  When the charges are laid bare, it will effectively lay anyone who has tried to defend and cover for those charged on the wrong side of history, and you have people trying to "redirect" who will fall on which side of history.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 27, 2017)

Why is bacon being so obtuse and ignoring the mountains of evidence and stories of Trump and his team colluding with Russia? Why does he lack even the basic integrity to admit that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 28, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why is bacon being so obtuse and ignoring the mountains of evidence and stories of Trump and his team colluding with Russia? Why does he lack even the basic integrity to admit that?



Because the letter "R" is his favorite one in the alphabet.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 28, 2017)

C-Moon said:


> Because the letter "R" is his favorite one in the alphabet.


Because he's also a dishonest ideologue too?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 28, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Akitō (Oct 28, 2017)

baconbits said:


> We know the President was wiretapped during the campaign.



This baseless.



> most of the research has already been disproven.



Source please.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 28, 2017)

baconbits said:


> We know the President was wiretapped during the campaign.



We do?


----------



## Atlas (Oct 28, 2017)

:ho


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 28, 2017)

This nothing burger sure is filling


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 28, 2017)

Sherlōck said:


> We do?


Bacon's talking out of his ass in an attempt to deflect the Russian Investigation in the Cafe. The Wiretap was disproven, and he continues to push it as true.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 28, 2017)

It's probably a member of Shillary's team for colluding with Russia to finance the piss dossier


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 28, 2017)

Megaharrison said:


> It's probably a member of Shillary's team for colluding with Russia to finance the piss dossier


Megaharrison, you love a traitor who is in bed with Russia. You are probably gonna be kicked out of the IDF too for your worship of Trump.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 28, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Megaharrison, you love a traitor who is in bed with Russia. You are probably gonna be kicked out of the IDF too for your worship of Trump.



Aren't Trump and Netanyahu best buddies?

I think I remember him doing an evil laugh at the UN when the Iran deal withdrawal was announced.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 28, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Aren't Trump and Netanyahu best buddies?
> 
> I think I remember him doing an evil laugh at the UN when the Iran deal withdrawal was announced.


But most of the people of Israel really don't like Netanyahu and view Trump as a dangerous simpleton.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 28, 2017)

Megaharrison said:


> Everyone who's not to the left of Pol Pot is a Russian agent AND Nazi simultaneously?! Confusing





Megaharrison said:


> It's probably a member of Shillary's team for colluding with Russia to finance the piss dossier


----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2017)

Flynn and Manafort might be taken into custody. A way to perhaps pressure them to give more information.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 28, 2017)

I love how all we got was Bacon and mega trying to do damage control and just dipped out when people starting calling them out lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Queen Vag (Oct 28, 2017)

Its v sad @Parallax


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2017)

So do @baconbits and the other Republican supporters want to place bets?

1) It's a person unrelated to Trump's team (Hillary's team or just someone neutral).

2) It's a charge that is without merit.  Thus Trump will clearly support whomever is charged in court proceedings.

3) It's a low level staffer that took actions without Trump's knowledge.  Thus Trump will disavow any knowledge of the guilty party.

It pretty much has to be one of those three (well, or #4 "yes it's all legitimate") and they seem to be mutually exclusive so which will it be?


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2017)

baconbits said:


> I haven't seen that.  I've seen a renewed optimism and a feeling that if we dig deeper we'll find more dirt on the Dems and Comey.  Look at the WSJ.




I don't think this is digging deeper.


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 28, 2017)

Megaharrison said:


> It's probably a member of Shillary's team for colluding with Russia to finance the piss dossier


I was more on the Uranium One deal.


EvilMoogle said:


> So do @baconbits and the other Republican supporters want to place bets?
> 
> 1) It's a person unrelated to Trump's team (Hillary's team or just someone neutral).
> 
> ...


#2 it doesn't fucking matter. Trump will grant pardons like he's handing out Halloween candy(ironic given the time). 

#6 I don't give a darn, impeach trump and allow pence to ensue his radical christian ideology....sounds fun.


----------



## EJ (Oct 28, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> I was more on the Uranium One deal.
> 
> #2 it doesn't fucking matter. Trump will grant pardons like he's handing out Halloween candy(ironic given the time).
> 
> #6 I don't give a darn, impeach trump and allow pence to ensue his radical christian ideology....sounds fun.



There was no #6. Can you read/count? Fucking southern hick education.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## baconbits (Oct 28, 2017)

Zatch said:


> You said in another thread Hillary was colluding with the Russians to get dirt on Trump. It's been confirmed the Trump team met with Russians to get dirt on her. On that point ALONE (not to mention the many you are (willfully?) ignoring), you have to concede and change your thesis.



It's been confirmed that Hillary's team met with Russians to get dirt on Trump.  Collusion is more than just searching for information.



Akitō said:


> Source please.





Most of the claims are unverified or proven false.  This dossier is just not credible.



Sherlōck said:


> We do?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 28, 2017)

WTF is this? 

You told me the President was wiretapped not his campaign chairman. Even that was done under court order since 2014. Yes, the court order was renewed in 2016 but that's hardly the point here.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 28, 2017)

@baconbits, I quoted your posts in the other thread, which you never responded to. You said Trump Jr getting dirt on Hillary was fine. NOW, when it's an alleged democrat, it's a horrid, scummy affair. You can't have it both ways. This is why people think you are a joke because you defend Republicans of actions you condemn democrats for committing.

Further, Trump wasn't the subject of the wiretap. Manafort was. And do you sincerely believe the FBI was working off of no evidence to get him taped? "Sources say the second warrant was part of the FBI's efforts to investigate ties between Trump campaign associates and suspected Russian operatives. Such warrants require the approval of top Justice Department and FBI officials, and the FBI must provide the court with information showing suspicion that the subject of the warrant may be acting as an agent of a foreign power." Is this all a big conspiracy?

Also, you say, "Most of the claims are unverified or proven false. This dossier is just not credible." That's not what the article you linked concludes. It says, "Although it’s impossible to say that the dossier is entirely inaccurate (there are some glimmers of accurate predictions), it is also impossible to say that it has been broadly validated." ...So... Obviously, this whole thing to get Trump impeached needs full, 100% proof... the dossier may be completed vindicated when such facts come to light. Had they already been proven, he'd be out of office. This is fallacious logic on your part.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 28, 2017)

You were saying? @baconbits


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 28, 2017)

None of these counter-arguments matter. Bacon has never had the humility or graciousness to concede a point.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 28, 2017)

Zatch said:


> None of these counter-arguments matter. Bacon has never had the humility or graciousness to concede a point.



Indeed. The guy is so into Trump he may likely think Clinton is the real President who is making him look bad.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 28, 2017)

I am yet to see evidence which connects Donald Trump (Senior*) with Russian officials.
The article keeps throwing names like Manafort and Flynn... but just like all other articles there is no clue leading to a Trump - Russian government collusion. Are there any money connections between him and the russian mob ? Show us, I am fucking tired of those months full of nothingburgers.


----------



## Akitō (Oct 28, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Most of the claims are unverified or proven false.



Earlier you said that most of the claims have been disproven. That is incorrect. You've now shifted the goalposts to "unverified or proven false". Well, not much at all has been proven false, and the fact that certain claims in the dossier haven't been verified yet is to be expected considering their nature and where they originated from (i.e. Steele's own underground sources). I also find it interesting how you gloss over all the things that the dossier has gotten right: do they not influence your opinion on the dossier's credibility?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2017)

I am here sitting reading the thread and wondering who will win gold in the mental gymnastics.


----------



## baconbits (Oct 28, 2017)

Sherlōck said:


> WTF is this?
> 
> You told me the President was wiretapped not his campaign chairman. Even that was done under court order since 2014. Yes, the court order was renewed in 2016 but that's hardly the point here.



If you think you can wiretap a campaign chairman and not also intercept the candidate you don't know how campaigns work.



Zatch said:


> @baconbits, I quoted your posts in the other thread, which you never responded to.



Got busy in RL.



Zatch said:


> You said Trump Jr getting dirt on Hillary was fine. NOW, when it's an alleged democrat, it's a horrid, scummy affair. You can't have it both ways. This is why people think you are a joke because you defend Republicans of actions you condemn democrats for committing.



The joke is that you even think the two are comparable.  No one claimed that Trump Jr's info was credible.  No one pretended it was proof of anything.  No one was pretending that the info he had was unbiased.  There is nothing wrong with opposition research.  The problem is that the dossier was seen as something objective when it never was.

Secondly, while the argument was that it was Trump that was colluding with the Russians the dossier hints that it was the Clintons who were colluding with them instead, getting info from Russia, which can only mean Putin.  In other words the Clintons were using an intermediary to get dirt on Trump from Putin.

Third, the info itself is entirely suspect.



Zatch said:


> Further, Trump wasn't the subject of the wiretap. Manafort was.



If you believe that you must believe you can wiretap my wife and not wiretap me.



Zatch said:


> And do you sincerely believe the FBI was working off of no evidence to get him taped?



Pretty much.  I think Comey is looking more scummy the more information comes out.



Zatch said:


> "Sources say the second warrant was part of the FBI's efforts to investigate ties between Trump campaign associates and suspected Russian operatives. Such warrants require the approval of top Justice Department and FBI officials, and the FBI must provide the court with information showing suspicion that the subject of the warrant may be acting as an agent of a foreign power." Is this all a big conspiracy?



Since the court is secret the defendants have no ability to present their side of the argument.  The FBI can easily get a wiretap on anyone even if the reasons they're doing so are entirely dubious.  If the sides were reversed the media and you would be going nuts if a Republican president was wiretapping a Democratic presidential candidate during an election.  This is worse than Nixon level stuff.



Zatch said:


> Also, you say, "Most of the claims are unverified or proven false. This dossier is just not credible." That's not what the article you linked concludes. It says, "Although it’s impossible to say that the dossier is entirely inaccurate (there are some glimmers of accurate predictions), it is also impossible to say that it has been broadly validated." ...So... Obviously, this whole thing to get Trump impeached needs full, 100% proof... the dossier may be completed vindicated when such facts come to light. Had they already been proven, he'd be out of office. This is fallacious logic on your part.



If all it has is glimmers of accurate predictions it's just as trash as a test with glimmers of a correct answer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2017)

Bacon just took a commanding lead for the gold

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2017)

"But, but, but Hillary" is a pathetically weak pivot to try to shift the discussion.

It's expected from Megaharrison, but laughable from anyone trying to make a serious argument.

So let's go back to the topic at hand.  Anyone want to speculate who's being charged? Manafort seems to be the safe bet.  Trump Jr. and Kushner have reasonable odds though.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 28, 2017)

EvilMoogle said:


> "But, but, but Hillary" is a pathetically weak pivot to try to shift the discussion.
> 
> It's expected from Megaharrison, but laughable from anyone trying to make a serious argument.
> 
> So let's go back to the topic at hand.  Anyone want to speculate who's being charged? Manafort seems to be the safe bet.  Trump Jr. and Kushner have reasonable odds though.



I would guess Manafort and Flynn for starters.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 28, 2017)

baconbits said:


> If you think you can wiretap a campaign chairman and not also intercept the candidate you don't know how campaigns work.



So what? Ignoring the fact he has been a POI since 2014 are you saying law enforcement agencies should stop investigating people associated with President?


----------



## Atlas (Oct 28, 2017)

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/po...charges-mueller-s-russia-probe-report-n815246
*Robert Mueller’s Office Will Issue First Indictment Monday, Sources Confirm*



> A federal grand jury in Washington has approved the first criminal charges in the special counsel’s investigation into Russian election interference, two sources told NBC News, marking a significant milestone in an inquiry that has roiled Donald Trump’s presidency.
> 
> Mueller's Office of the Special Counsel will make public an indictment on Monday, a U.S. official with firsthand knowledge of the process confirmed to NBC News, without disclosing the name of the target or the nature of the charges. The timing was confirmed by a second source familiar with the matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akitō (Oct 28, 2017)

baconbits said:


> If you think you can wiretap a campaign chairman and not also intercept the candidate you don't know how campaigns work.



When you say, "Trump was wiretapped", that implies that Trump himself was the target of a FISA warrant. It's misleading to say "Trump was wiretapped" but then actually mean "Trump's conversations with Manafort were intercepted because Manafort was being wiretapped". The latter would be "incidental collection".



> The joke is that you even think the two are comparable.  No one claimed that Trump Jr's info was credible.  No one pretended it was proof of anything.  No one was pretending that the info he had was unbiased.  There is nothing wrong with opposition research.  The problem is that the dossier was seen as something objective when it never was.



I think the point of contention is that people are acting as if the Clinton camp did something illegal or bad by seeking out opposition research. Even if we're to go with that incorrect notion, by that same token, Donald Trump Jr. is also guilty.

Moreover, I think the source of the dossier lends credence to its veracity. It was created by a renowned British agent who has close ties to Russian related matters. I'm not sure what you mean by "objective", but _nobody _worth their salt is saying that they know the dossier is 100% true; rather, it should be considered and its contents investigated, which is the route the FBI took. It turns out that this was the correct move seeing as how the FBI managed to later on confirm things in the dossier which it previously did not know; it has acknowledged that the dossier has at times acted as a roadmap, the implication being that it now knows where to look and is able to confirm things quicker.



> Secondly, while the argument was that it was Trump that was colluding with the Russians the dossier hints that it was the Clintons who were colluding with them instead, getting info from Russia, which can only mean Putin.  In other words the Clintons were using an intermediary to get dirt on Trump from Putin.



Firstly, there's no evidence that the Clinton camp (or whoever paid for the dossier from the DNC) knew who Steele's sources were.

Secondly, it makes little sense to argue that Steele's sources were acting on behalf of Putin when they were trying to out a plot of his to get the Magnitsky Act repealed. Furthermore, several of the suspected Russian-related sources for the dossier have ; it's common knowledge that Putin's M.O. is to murder political opponents and then set it up as a suicide/accidental death. The situation lends itself to the idea that Putin killed them.

Thirdly, do you deny the Russian interference that took place during the election in an effort to get Trump elected, which has been confirmed by politicians on both sides of the aisle and by the intelligence agencies?



> The FBI can easily get a wiretap on anyone even if the reasons they're doing so are entirely dubious.  If the sides were reversed the media and you would be going nuts if a Republican president was wiretapping a Democratic presidential candidate during an election.  This is worse than Nixon level stuff.



Obama didn't order the wiretap. There is no evidence that he even knew this was going on.

Also, it's a bit conspiratorial to assume that the FBI has become politicized to the point of investigating/wiretapping a campaign chairman without sufficient evidence despite there being no leaks from the FBI suggesting this (which would be bound to occur considering there are plenty of Trump-supporters/Republicans in the FBI) and there being no complaints from members of Congress (on both sides of the aisle) who have seen some of the FBI's evidence against Manafort and know how they collected it.

We don't know what the FBI had on Manafort, but based on news reports it seems like he  some . It's silly to assume that they just randomly took a chance on wiretapping Manafort.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zenith (Oct 28, 2017)

baconbits is so deep into the Trump doctrine that he'd make even god jealous

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 28, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Megaharrison, you love a traitor who is in bed with Russia. You are probably gonna be kicked out of the IDF too for your worship of Trump.





mr_shadow said:


> Aren't Trump and Netanyahu best buddies?
> 
> I think I remember him doing an evil laugh at the UN when the Iran deal withdrawal was announced.





Yoshua said:


> ... what the literal fuck are you even on about?



Trump is popular in Israel, more popular than in the US. He has like 54% support. Trump is Israel's BFF. I betray nothing.

As for Russia, we lack your overt hostility to them and are on friendly terms with Putin. However I'd love nothing more for those shitstains to get taken down by the US. At the same time, leftists hijacking Russia hysteria are doing far more damage to the US. You know nothing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 28, 2017)

Mega is catching up to Bacon, boy this is going to be tight race. Neck to Neck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hitt (Oct 28, 2017)

The Delusion Shit Olympics, live on NBC.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 28, 2017)

Megaharrison said:


> are on friendly terms with Putin



so you guys don't mind him throwing tea parties for Hamas, PIJ, PFLP etc?


----------



## Detective (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Half of the billionaire oligarchs around Putin are jewish-russians, 20% of the new Israel population came from the USSR. Does anyone really think Russia and Israel are enemies ?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 28, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Half of the billionaire oligarchs around Putin are jewish-russians, 20% of the new Israel population came from the USSR. Does anyone really think Russia and Israel are enemies ?



and yet Russia publicly supports palestinian terrorist organizations, that are considered main threats to Israel's security

such friendship


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 28, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> and yet Russia publicly supports palestinian terrorist organizations, that are considered main threats to Israel's security
> 
> such friendship


Yet Israel didnt really oppose Russia on Crimea


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 28, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Yet Israel didnt really oppose Russia on Crimea



which the article you yourself posted attributes to Israel's "own hands being dirty" in regards of taking another country's territory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 28, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> so you guys don't mind him throwing tea parties for Hamas, PIJ, PFLP etc?



Haven't done that in a while and is cooperating with Israel's weekly airstrikes on Hezbollah/Syria atm. But yeah, Putin was a dick for doing that and I hope Russia burns because they've always been a threat to Western Civilization. I'm just saying what the Israeli gov's position is.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2017)

baconbits said:


> I haven't seen that.  I've seen a renewed optimism and a feeling that if we dig deeper we'll find more dirt on the Dems and Comey.  Look at the WSJ.



Textbook delusion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 28, 2017)

Megaharrison said:


> Haven't done that in a while.



Russia's FM Lavrov held a meeting with leaders and representatives of those organizations in Moscow this January actually


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 28, 2017)

Megaharrison said:


> Trump is popular in Israel, more popular than in the US. He has like 54% support. Trump is Israel's BFF. I betray nothing.
> 
> As for Russia, we lack your overt hostility to them and are on friendly terms with Putin. However I'd love nothing more for those shitstains to get taken down by the US. At the same time, leftists hijacking Russia hysteria are doing far more damage to the US. You know nothing.



Why is Trump popular in Israel? Also, why do you want the Russians to be taken down by the USA?


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 28, 2017)

hcheng02 said:


> Why is Trump popular in Israel?



Anti-Obama/EU which are both widely disliked in Israel. Anti-Islamic, anti-Iran deal, very openly pro-Israel, etc..



> Also, why do you want the Russians to be taken down by the USA?



Well I dont actually want a war, point is that Russia has always been trying to undermine western civilization though these days are too weak to do much


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 28, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> so you guys don't mind him throwing tea parties for Hamas, PIJ, PFLP etc?



Last time I recall them visiting was 2006, in the latest case Russia is (at least claiming) they didn't know Hamas was there



> According to Elkin, Lavrov was surprised by the remarks and stressed that he wasn't aware of the case. He turned to some of his advisers present at the meeting and asked them how Arouri had received a visa to enter Russia. After being told that Arouri was part of an official Hamas delegation, Lavrov instructed his advisers to open an investigation and ensure that the case would not be repeated. Elkin added that Lavrov also denied reports that Hamas had opened an official office in Moscow.
> read more:



Russia likes to play both sides in a typical fashion though, they helped Israel in the assassination of Hezbollah leader Samir Kuntar


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 28, 2017)

Megaharrison said:


> Last time I recall them visiting was 2006, in the latest case Russia is (at least claiming) they didn't know Hamas was there
> 
> 
> 
> Russia likes to play both sides in a typical fashion though, they helped Israel in the assassination of Hezbollah leader Samir Kuntar



this is from September

looks like Hamas had another, this time separate meeting with Lavrov 

the meeting I was talking about included not only Hamas but other, more radical organizations from Palestine


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 28, 2017)

To be honest the "western civilization" Russia is trying to "destroy" that Megaharrison is talking about is an absolute meme.
If you are talking about democracy, in Europe in the 1930s there was no real democracy and every historian at that time was talking about how democracy had failed. It basically re-appeared in 1950s.
If you are talking about modern human rights they appeared the last 30 years... and the soviet union lead europe in a lot of those categories like feminism in the 1930s where women were having equal rights while women elsewhere were staying in the kitchen or racism like that time when the US was supporting the apartheid in South Africa and the Soviet Union was supporting Mandela. So essentially Russia was kind of always part of the "western" cannon.
Of course a lot of people when using the term western civilization use it as an alt right code word for the white race.
Anyway my point is that this entire term is vague, BS and means a different thing to everyone.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 28, 2017)

women in USSR also stayed in the kitchen


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 28, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> women in USSR also stayed in the kitchen


Study history and not the one that you were taught in your american school.
In the 1920s Lenin legalized the divorces and abortion...meanwhile europe was blaming the Union for destroying the traditional family structure... and women went all out at the workforce. These are FACTS.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 28, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Study history and not the one that you were taught in your american school.
> In the 1920s Lenin legalized the divorces and abortion...meanwhile europe was blaming the Union for destroying the traditional family structure... and women went all out at the workforce. These are FACTS.



I live in an ex-soviet country, born in USSR

so to me it's not merely history that you are taught in school

but actual lives of my parents, my grandparents, my friends and their relatives

yes Lenin legalized abortions in 1920, but merely 6 later it was changed - women that were pregnant for the first time were forbidden to make abortions, in 1930 abortions became chargeable, costs being up to half of a woman's medium salary

in 1936 abortions were outlawed (the only exception being women with special medical conditions) until 1955, when once again USSR made a return to policies implemented in 1930

as a result of abortions costing a lot of money, or being outlawed outright, the sphere of illegal abortions flourished, even giving rise to such state wide phenomenas like finding dead newborns in trash cans

not to mention other consequences of such policies like the rise of number of women dying or becoming infertile, the rise of child mortality due to botched up abortions etc

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 28, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> I live in an ex-soviet country, born in USSR
> 
> so to me it's not merely history that you are taught in school
> 
> ...


While this was going on in western europe the values were built around eugenics.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

Glad Trump has someone investigating the Russian involvement in the election.  It will be nice to finally put it to bed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 28, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> While this was going on in western europe the values were built around eugenics.



were they now


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 28, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> were they now



Let's stop feeding the troll. You proved him wrong, and like a cowardly dog, he diverts to a new subject. He's a twat and not worth your typing.


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 29, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Let's stop feeding the troll. You proved him wrong, and like a *cowardly dog*, he diverts to a new subject. He's a twat and not worth your typing.


Hey hey hey hey.

Let's leave Courage out of this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 29, 2017)

Stupid @Yami Munesanzun! You made me look bad! OOGA BOOGA BOOGA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 29, 2017)

LOL Roger Stone was suspended from Twitter for cussing at CNN reporters following the bombshell!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 29, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> LOL Roger Stone was suspended from Twitter for cussing at CNN reporters following the bombshell!



One article is saying that he got banned from Twitter for life.

I guess it is true that online chat tools like Twitter and Facebook _do _loosen the restraints on what people are willing to say.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 29, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> While this was going on in western europe the values were built around eugenics.



B T F O
T
F
O

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> One article is saying that he got banned from Twitter for life.
> 
> I guess it is true that online chat tools like Twitter and Facebook _do _loosen the restraints on what people are willing to say.


...wonder how long it'll take for Twitter and Facebook to finally do that to Trump himself?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 29, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...wonder how long it'll take for Twitter and Facebook to finally do that to Trump himself?



If they do it to Trump, you can be certain that the administration would lash out.

But it would be for the best, given the amount of nonsense Trump spews on Twitter.  ...Then again, it is probably better to let him speak, since it will just expose more and more how unstable he is.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> If they do it to Trump, you can be certain that the administration would lash out.
> 
> But it would be for the best, given the amount of nonsense Trump spews on Twitter.  ...Then again, it is probably better to let him speak, since it will just expose more and more how unstable he is.


Honestly if you cut his access to Twitter? Trump will be FORCED to stay at the White House and make constant speeches to wear himself out.


----------



## Amol (Oct 29, 2017)

I like how @GaaraoftheDesert1 started outright lying as usual and got shut up by @DarkTorrent .
That was one of the most effective beat down I have seen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 29, 2017)

Whoever colluded with Russia you can send them to us as a punishment. We will deal with them for getting no results.



DarkTorrent said:


> women in USSR also stayed in the kitchen


Russian families are too poor to allow woman not working. Unless we are talking about some republics with strong patriarchal societies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Let's stop feeding the troll. You proved him wrong, and like a cowardly dog, he diverts to a new subject. He's a twat and not worth your typing.





Amol said:


> I like how @GaaraoftheDesert1 started outright lying as usual and got shut up by @DarkTorrent .
> That was one of the most effective beat down I have seen.


How was I put down like usual you idiot 
I also know people who lived in the USSR and Darktorrent probably belongs to the butthurt estonian-latvian faction which refuses to acknowledge anything good which came out of the USSR.
When the soviet union was sending black people to space, the US was initiating the drug war.
I put up solid facts from history books and having talked to people who lived there....
Darktorrent didnt really counter my arguments.
He said that the abortion and the divorces were kept for only 6 years initially... how does that cancel anything ?
He is the one who refuses to acknowledge that the soviet union led the rest of the "western" world in terms of feminism early on.
Here is another great soviet remnant http://www.bbc.com/news/business-39579321
How did he disprove my claim that "western values" are a vague term and essentially a meme, where is the argument ?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 29, 2017)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Honestly if you cut his access to Twitter? Trump will be FORCED to stay at the White House and make constant speeches to wear himself out.


I've heard it suggested that if it were to happen he'd just make use of the "emergency broadcast system" to tweet to everyone, unignorably.

It'll never happen though, Twitter gets huge traffic from people watching trump (from both sides) they won't give that up.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Oct 29, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Half of the billionaire oligarchs around Putin are jewish-russians, 20% of the new Israel population came from the USSR. Does anyone really think Russia and Israel are enemies ?



They aren't enemies but Putin supports Assad and Israel pretty much wants Assad gone as well as any other country that doesn't bend the knee. Fuck Israel tho, fuck their little Zionists and the little pseudo bolsheviks that like to rear their little ugly heads from Russia. America is forever cucked by them, doesn't matter which party secures the Presidency. If Syria wasn't important to Russia, it would have been another shithole like the countries that Bibi cried about.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 29, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Only reason Mississippi education level is so low is because of our large black population and that's fact.


Ahh yes, typical southern redneck excuse.  Why are we so poor/lack education/etc?  Fucking n.....err..I mean black people.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 29, 2017)

Inbred rednecks like @IchLiebe aren't in a place to talk about anyone's intelligence. The downing of tainted moonshine doesn't help in that department either. The guy is trash, and will always be trash, it's why he dwells on skin color like he does. The only thing he has to validate himself are the accomplishments of other people whose only similarity is skin tone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Oct 29, 2017)

@IchLiebe, let's not forget that your guys educational level is so low because you have white supremacist that talk about "their superior IQ" but can't even count to 10.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 29, 2017)

@IchLiebe... you went from #3 to #6. Why not #4 or #5? That's why people are making fun of you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 29, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> 23.7% of whites graduate college, 13.3% of blacks graduate college, Asians are about 33%, and Hispanics are 12.6%.



Thank god for Asians.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 29, 2017)

Also, bacon:

You're knowingly warping/spinning facts to fit your subjective agenda, at times you're going so far as to lie.

1) Trump was not wiretapped. You said he was. He wasn't. Incidentally collecting is not the same, and you shouldn't perpetuate this lie. 

2) You're saying this a conspiracy, that the intelligence officers made up reasons; and the court went along to sabotage Trump. Why, if everything is sealed, wouldn't Trump have been the target? If everything got leaked, the prestige coming a court-approving a wiretap (because most people believe the Justice system is fair and not ruled by these machinations) would make a greater plea to emotion to the public that Trump is the bad guy. It makes no sense for them to only go for Manafort in your conspiracy hypothesis. 

3) As has been shown, the dossier is not "dead wrong." The dossier was not paid for by Clinton. It wasn't even originated by Democrats. What's more, there is a huge discrepancy in what you're saying. Oppositional research is expected in politics. Meeting with foreign nationals from a hostile enemy state is not typical procedure. EVEN IF, Clinton was the whole originator of this, she would have worked with a respected, former intelligence officer from England. The UK is not a hostile nation to America, so there's another difference in what you're erroneously spouting.

4) You seem to be under the impression this dossier is the crux of the matter. It's not the lifeblood of the Russian connection to Trump. Far from it. Every day since he's been elected, we have seen independent events that connect him and his campaign to Russia. Go back, and look at the headlines from the WSJ since November. Go ahead. It looks like a collage of malfeasance. I'll even post them later so you can't claim ignorance.

5) You were all about Comey's moral and skills when he was "LOCKING HILLARY UP!" But now that she's been exculpated TWICE, you find him scummy and incompetent?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/oct/29/donald-trump-robert-mueller-russia-chris-christie

Amid reports that the first arrests in Robert Mueller’s investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 election were imminent, Donald Trump’s most bullish defender strove on Sunday to cast doubt on the reach and integrity of the special counsel. As he did so, the president himself sought to focus attention on supposed scandals involving Hillary Clinton.

Appearing on multiple news shows, the New Jersey governor, Chris Christie, raised the possibility Mueller’s team was engaged in criminal leaks to the media and stressed that according to law enforcement’s last on-the-record statements, Trump himself was not under investigation.

“It’s supposed to be kept secret,” Christie said on CBS’s Face the Nation, referring to reports that a grand jury has issued its first indictments. “There are very strict criminal laws about disclosing grand jury information. Now, depending upon who disclosed this to CNN, it could be a crime.”

Christie aimed his bullhorn at Mueller while the rest of the political world braced for the first arrests stemming from the special counsel’s investigation. As well as CNN, Reuters and the Wall Street Journal reported Mueller’s team had filed its first charges under seal, with one or more arrests coming as soon as Monday.

Speaking on ABC’s This Week, Christie said he “hoped” the news was not traceable to Mueller’s team.

“As a [former] prosecutor,” he said, “I can tell you that was the thing that we emphasized the most with our prosecutors and our agents, was, ‘Let me tell you something: we will prosecute you if we find that you leaked this stuff.’”

Trump, meanwhile, tweeted furiously about Mueller’s investigation – without referencing the sealed indictment outright.

“Never seen such Republican ANGER & UNITY as I have concerning the lack of investigation on Clinton,” the president tweeted, floating as supposed scandals “the uranium to Russia deal, the 33,000 plus deleted emails, the Comey fix and so much more”.

“Instead they look at phony Trump/Russia, ‘collusion’, which doesn’t exist. The [Democrats] are using this terrible (and bad for our country) Witch Hunt for evil politics, but the [Republicans] are now fighting back like never before.

“There is so much GUILT by Democrats/Clinton, and now the facts are pouring out. DO SOMETHING!”

The identities of those charged by Mueller’s grand jury were still secret on Sunday morning. 

“You want to be pursuing people and pressuring people who have information of an incriminating nature above you in the food chain,” Preet Bharara, the former US attorney for the southern district of New York who was fired by Trump, said on CNN’s State of the Union.

Asked if Trump might be considering “pre-emptive pardons” to remove the pressure for “smaller fish” to give evidence, Christie said: “I’ve never seen the president talk about that.

“That’s a very important power to use and I haven’t heard the president say anything like that, and I think we shouldn’t be getting ahead of ourselves,” he said. “Certainly, those people shouldn’t be sitting around saying, ‘Hey, no problem.’”


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 29, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Also, bacon:
> 
> You're knowingly warping/spinning facts to fit your subjective agenda, at times you're going so far as to lie.
> 
> ...



1) Wrong.

2) Yes, they're trying to harm the Trump presidency.

3) Wrong, It was paid by Clinton. New info today even says that Obama paid for it too.

4) At the end of the day, Clinton and her campaign have had stronger and closer involvements with Russia. Why aren't they getting investigated. Total hypocrisy. It absolutely is a witch-hunt.

5) Comey has been doing his best to protect Hillary along with other high up officials. Total Corruption.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 29, 2017)

1. How is this wrong? Where is the proof that Trump himself was the target and not Manafort, like the official documents state? Don't just say "wrong" like you did during the Flake discussion. SHOW PROOF.

2. Proof?

3. We just discussed this yesterday. And furthermore, Obama had knowledge about collusion between Trump campaign and Russia and didn't reveal it during the election cycle because he thought it would not appear as bi-partisan but rather a biased attempt at debasing the Republican candidate. PROOF?

4. Her campaign? Where are all of the members of her campaign that have since been questioned by the CIA and FBI? The ones fired from, oh, I don't know, national security advisor posts for illegal acts?

5. Comey, it is highly argued, ruined her chances at being president by reopening her investigation a couple of days before the election, an investigation that led to nothing. What are you talking about?


----------



## EJ (Oct 29, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> 1) Wrong.
> 
> 2) Yes, they're trying to harm the Trump presidency.
> 
> ...



Despite all your constant denial and trolling you almost seemed worried within this post.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 29, 2017)

Undertaker said:


> Russian families are too poor to allow woman not working. Unless we are talking about some republics with strong patriarchal societies.



I was referring to the fact that family in SU was still extremely patriarchal, yes women were allowed to work, but it were the husbands that were "masters" of the family, who decided and dictated everything

I mean there was even the phenomena in the soviet society like "he (the husband) beats you (the wife) that means he loves you", basically normalizing, even glorifying wifebeating as evidence of love

the phenomena that still persists to this day



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I put up solid facts from history books and having talked to people who lived there....



you've talked to SU wankers



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> He said that the abortion and the divorces were kept for only 6 years initially... how does that cancel anything ?
> He is the one who refuses to acknowledge that the soviet union led the rest of the "western" world in terms of feminism early on.



I acknowledged that Lenin was the first to implement such policies

but I pointed out that they didn't last long, and that after that SU started to regress in this aspect

resulting in all post-soviet countries being pretty far behind their western counterparts in regards to gender equality

that can hardly be called "leading"



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> When the soviet union was sending black people to space



SU only sent one person of african descent - Arnaldo Mendez as a part of their joint program with Cuba

that's not "people"

and he was the representative of Cuba, their pick for this program

so it was actually Cuba who sent the first person of african descent to space through their joint program with USSR



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> How did he disprove my claim that "western values" are a vague term and essentially a meme, where is the argument ?



was I supposed to?

I contested this claim of yours:



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> the soviet union lead europe in a lot of those categories like feminism in the 1930s where women were having equal rights while women elsewhere were staying in the kitchen



it is false

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.politico.com/magazine/s...ies-chart-flynn-page-manafort-sessions-214868







I tried posting all of these, but the https problem occurred. Can you really refute all of these facts and spin it your way?


----------



## Azula (Oct 29, 2017)

Is Obama even rich enough to hand out bribes like it's nothing?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 29, 2017)

-Azula- said:


> Is Obama even rich enough to hand out bribes like it's nothing?



Please don't make rational points in this thread. That's frowned upon.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 29, 2017)

-Azula- said:


> Is Obama even rich enough to hand out bribes like it's nothing?


In a right wing world, where fantasy is reality, sure why not.  Obama is behind it all.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 29, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> I was referring to the fact that family in SU was still extremely patriarchal, yes women were allowed to work, but it were the husbands that were "masters" of the family, who decided and dictated everything
> 
> I mean there was even the phenomena in the soviet society like "he (the husband) beats you (the wife) that means he loves you", basically normalizing, even glorifying wifebeating as evidence of love
> 
> ...


So how do you explain this 





> . Russia tops the list of individual countries with 45% of senior roles held by women



Is this a result of soviet policies yes or no ?... also the other top 5 countries in the list are estonia and lithuania, also former soviet states


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 29, 2017)

Your reading comprehension is atrocious. In the post you quoted, he clearly states that women can work but that patriarchy still rules, that men are able to beat women, that women know their inferiority to men. Women can be in senior positions at companies and still have bad social standing.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 29, 2017)

And before you post again, gaara, look. 



"The 50 women on the 2017 Forbes 400 list of wealthiest Americans are worth a combined $305 billion" that's higher than many countries' GDP, and yet no one is saying American women have the best rights in the world, nor do they enjoy the best social standing.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Your reading comprehension is atrocious. In the post you quoted, he clearly states that women can work but that patriarchy still rules, that men are able to beat women, that women know their inferiority to men. Women can be in senior positions at companies and still have bad social standing.


Your mental gymnastics are atrocious,meanwhile western men in senior like Harvey Weinstein are going for "therapy" for 8 days......



Zatch said:


> And before you post again, gaara, look.
> 
> 
> 
> "The 50 women on the 2017 Forbes 400 list of wealthiest Americans are worth a combined $305 billion" that's higher than many countries' GDP, and yet no one is saying American women have the best rights in the world, nor do they enjoy the best social standing.


Thats also a result of the overall american wealth. I am not saying that women have it amazing in eastern europe, but historically the USSR lead the US in terms of feminism. Sorry you cant accept that


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 29, 2017)

Kind of pathetic that bacon's only morale support are discredited trolls and far-right nutcases, isn't it? It's a shame, that would be a bit of a wake up call for most to look in the mirror and take a hard look at what the are actually supporting. Not him though. It's just proof of the liberal atheist bandwagon!


----------



## EJ (Oct 29, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Kind of pathetic that bacon's only morale support are discredited trolls and far-right nutcases, isn't it? It's a shame, that would be a bit of a wake up call for most to look in the mirror and take a hard look at what the are actually supporting. Not him though. It's just proof of the liberal atheist bandwagon!



At this point I want a few more months to go over cause this administration literally gets worst by the week. It's not even an exaggeration. I want to see how far some people will go to defend this administration. 

A lot of Trump supporters have no credibility in terms of politics. It's a shame though, some people have a wide knowledge of history, and the functions of the government. I don't believe myself to be a genius in this department since there's a lot I don't know, but some of these people only support Trump because he's "right-wing"/Republican.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 29, 2017)

Seriously, this is sad. I mean, Roger Stone is likely perm banned from Twitter and Gorka is going after random people because of the news.


----------



## sworder (Oct 29, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Kind of pathetic that bacon's only morale support are discredited trolls and far-right nutcases, isn't it? It's a shame, that would be a bit of a wake up call for most to look in the mirror and take a hard look at what the are actually supporting. Not him though. It's just proof of the liberal atheist bandwagon!


It's amusing. I don't think bacon is a complete retard like IchLiebe is, but he's completely incapable of self awareness. And it's not something unique to him, it's basically the majority of republicans

I saw this post on reddit last night, it's long so I'll just leave the link, but it documents their behavior and applies perfectly to bacon


Do these people see the mountain of evidence and think "hey maybe this applies to me" or just close their eyes and shout fake news

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fiona (Oct 29, 2017)

I have been lurking and following this story for awhile outside NF before I came back so for the most part I am up to speed. I have 2 Serious questions though. 


_What are the odds that Trump issues a pardon if Flynn and/or Manafort get charged or convicted? _


And of he does..._will it be to save his own skin? or just to save his "Friends"?_


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 29, 2017)

Fiona said:


> I have been lurking and following this story for awhile outside NF before I came back so for the most part I am up to speed. I have 2 Serious questions though.
> 
> 
> _What are the odds that Trump issues a pardon if Flynn and/or Manafort get charged or convicted? _
> ...



Probably very high. 

Both, and if he does, he's done.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 29, 2017)

Well, Trump is definitely showing how you tweet like an innocent.

DO SOMETHING! lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fiona (Oct 29, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Probably very high.
> 
> Both, and if he does, he's done.




He SHOULD be done. People have always said that 2 things will be the death penalty for him. 

1) Firing Mueller 

2) Issuing a pardon in this case


But would the spineless GOP actually take action? And if they did what happens to the ignorant mindless followers of his? Would they just simply protest?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 29, 2017)

Fiona said:


> But would the spineless GOP actually take action? And if they did what happens to the ignorant mindless followers of his? Would they just simply protest?



If McCain or some other open critic acts, perhaps. However, I wouldn't expect much unless Democrats take Congress again in 2018.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 29, 2017)

If he pardons one of them (or fires Mueller), we'd be at a Constitutional crisis. Yes, it would be up to the Republicans to take action. Who knows how'll that turn out.


----------



## EJ (Oct 29, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> If McCain or some other open critic acts, perhaps. However, I wouldn't expect much unless Democrats take Congress again in 2018.



"LOOK. Donald Trump COLLIDED WITH THE RUSSIANS. VOTE DEMOCRAT TO GET HIM OUT. SCREW POLICIES. WE JUST NEED TO GET HIM OUT"

Ah, I can see it now.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2017)

Flow said:


> "LOOK. Donald Trump COLLIDED WITH THE RUSSIANS. VOTE DEMOCRAT TO GET HIM OUT. SCREW POLICIES. WE JUST NEED TO GET HIM OUT"
> 
> Ah, I can see it now.


To be fair? The anti-Trump wave is really starting to hit hard, Democrats are being voted into districts that were heavily pro-Trump during the election. And the DNC is changing its policies to conform with the rest of the US (IE siding with Bernie Sanders to make a Universal Medicare Bill and Single Payer).


----------



## Xhominid (Oct 29, 2017)

If this really doesn't end up anywhere, this isn't going to look good for anyone involved.

I honestly don't really care anymore past seeing if this actually gets somewhere.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 29, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> So how do you explain this
> 
> Is this a result of soviet policies yes or no ?... also the other top 5 countries in the list are estonia and lithuania, also former soviet states



higher female/male ratio:




 Blue represents more women, red more men than the world average of 1.01 males/female.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 30, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> Is it any different than what negroids do when they lay their faults on the actions of the white man?



Now your racism is clear for all to see.  Negroids?  Might as well bring our your "^ (use bro)" and "coloreds" now if you're going to use such terms.



IchLiebe said:


> No I blame the theft of our wealth onto the Union



 "The Union" hasn't existed since 1865.  It's the United States now, as it has been for the past *152 years*.



IchLiebe said:


> negroids didn't fight for their freedom, Europeans did.



They certainly did.  They openly participated in the civil war. 



IchLiebe said:


> Is my source wrong, unreliable? Are the numbers wrong.


Your numbers may not be wrong, but your reasoning for them certainly is.

Hey IchLiebre, the civil war is over.  Has been for generations now.  Get the fuck over it, and stop blaming black people or Yankees or whatever the fuck else you are trying to throw your blame onto.  

As the Republicans like to say that you so happily vote for:  Take personal responsibility and PULL YOURSELF UP BY YOUR BOOTSTRAPS and stop bitching.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

Hitt said:


> Now your racism is clear for all to see.  Negroids?  Might as well bring our your "^ (use bro)" and "coloreds" now if you're going to use such terms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if he got off his ass, stop drinking that moonshine, and stopped fucking his sister/mom/cousin/aunt all the time, he could make something out of himself!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

He isn't a real person right? 

Like no one can actually be that stupid and racist at the same time and still function in todays society right?



Right????


----------



## very bored (Oct 30, 2017)

*Paul Manafort, Who Once Ran Trump Campaign, Surrenders to F.B.I.*



> WASHINGTON — Paul Manafort surrendered to federal authorities Monday morning, after a person close to the case said the first charges were filed in a special counsel investigation.
> 
> The charges against Mr. Manafort, President Trump’s former campaign chairman, were not immediately clear but represent a significant escalation in a special counsel investigation that has cast a shadow over the president’s first year in office. Also charged was Mr. Manafort’s former business associate Rick Gates, who was also told to surrender on Monday, the person said.
> 
> ...





Still no arrest warrants yet.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 30, 2017)

The apparent charges against Manafort (which he already admitted more than a year ago) are about his affliation with  lobbying groups in Ukraine and such.

Literally nothing to do with Trump or the Election

But, I'm sure liberals will think this will finally, finally lead to the End of Drumpf, lol :ho
~ Even though, the manafort investigation has led to more evidence of Democrat-Russia Collusion over Trump-Russia connections.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 30, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Maybe if he got off his ass, stop drinking that moonshine, and stopped fucking his sister/mom/cousin/aunt all the time, he could make something out of himself!


I can't help you have weird fetishes of rednecks getting drunk and fucking their family because your daddy touched your butthole when you were little.


Hitt said:


> Now your racism is clear for all to see.  Negroids?  Might as well bring our your "^ (use bro)" and "coloreds" now if you're going to use such terms.


I don't see how 'negroid' is an offensive term.





> "The Union" hasn't existed since 1865.  It's the United States now, as it has been for the past *152 years*.


 No the Union has existed since the formation of our government and continues to this very day.

Ever hear the President give a State of the Union Address? 





> They certainly did.  They openly participated in the civil war.


and did jack shit. 186,000 of the 2+ million union army.





> Your numbers may not be wrong, but your reasoning for them certainly is.


 fact still stands that Mississippi has a large percentage of Africans that underperforming when compared to their white counterparts.





> Hey IchLiebre, the civil war is over.  Has been for generations now.  Get the fuck over it, and stop blaming black people or Yankees or whatever the fuck else you are trying to throw your blame onto.
> 
> As the Republicans like to say that you so happily vote for:  Take personal responsibility and PULL YOURSELF UP BY YOUR BOOTSTRAPS and stop bitching.


Y'all are the ones that try to paint all of Mississippi as disease ridden retards as way to irritate me, and I prove that its because of having a large population of colored people(not just blacks).

I'm laying blame where it is to be laid, as one should do to find a solution.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

very bored said:


> *Paul Manafort, Who Once Ran Trump Campaign, Surrenders to F.B.I.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh please for the love of god let this be the beginning of the end.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hitt (Oct 30, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> No the Union has existed since the formation of our government and continues to this very day.



That's not what you were talking about and you fucking know it.  After all, if the Union is referring to the United States as a whole, how can they "steal" anything from the South?



IchLiebe said:


> and did jack shit.



[citation needed]



IchLiebe said:


> fact still stands that Mississippi has a large percentage of Africans that underperforming when compared to their white counterparts.



That's true for the entire United States.  And if you were paying attention rather than just being racist, you'd understand why.



IchLiebe said:


> Y'all are the ones that try to paint all of Mississippi as disease ridden retards as way to irritate me,



We're not. _You _are.  You are fitting every single southern redneck hick stereotype imaginable.



IchLiebe said:


> I prove that its because of having a large population of colored people(not just blacks).



You haven't proven _shit_.



IchLiebe said:


> I'm laying blame where it is to be laid



Time to look in the mirror bub, rather than blame people with skin color darker than yours.  That's what children do.


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 30, 2017)

Manafort down, hopefully many more to go.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 30, 2017)

IchLiebe said:


> and did jack shit. 186,000 of the 2+ million union army.


So about 9.3% of the army was blacks?  Hell, even call the army 3 million and you're at 6.2%.

From the 1860 census: 

("Colored" / Total)
California: 4086 / 379994
Connecticut: 8627 / 460147
Delaware: 1798 / 112216
Illinois: 7628 / 1711951
Indiana: 11428 / 1350428
Iowa: 1069 / 674913
Kansas: 625 + 2 / 107206
Maine: 1327 / 628279
Maryland: 83942+87189 / 687019
Massachusetts: 9602 / 1231066
Michigan: 6799 / 749113
Minnesota: 259 / 172023
New Hampshire: 494 / 326073
New Jersey: 25318 / 672017
New York: 49005 / 3880733
Ohio: 38673 / 2339511
Oregon: 128 / 52465
Pennsylvania: 56942 / 2906915
Rhode Island: 3952 / 174620
Vermont: 709 / 315098
Wisconsin: 1171 / 775881

Total: 400,773 / 19,707,668 or about 2%.

Conclusion, per capita blacks were far more represented in the union army than whites.  Supporting the thesis that they were fighting for their freedom.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

HolyHands said:


> Manafort down, hopefully many more to go.



This.


I don't even need Trump to go down with them. I just need his political credibility to be crippled and his political capital drained to such a pathetic degree that he can no longer properly push his agenda. I just need him to be so disgraced and surrounded by rumors that he cannot properly President.


 He has done enough damage as it is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 30, 2017)

Figured that it would be against someone who once worked for Trump's Campaign.
Maybe the next targets are Flynn and probably one of Trump's family member next.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> This.
> 
> 
> I don't even need Trump to go down with them. I just need his political credibility to be crippled and his political capital drained to such a pathetic degree that he can no longer properly push his agenda. I just need him to be so disgraced and surrounded by rumors that he cannot properly President.
> ...


I actually doubt they'll "get" Trump simply because in the current political climate I can't envision enough Republicans turning on Trump to make it to impeachment.

But I'll take getting to the point where Trump supporting something makes it political poison thus killing their agenda.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Figured that it would be against someone who once worked for Trump's Campaign.
> Maybe the next targets are Flynn and probably one of *Trump's family member next. *




That is the holy grail for me. If they can prove that someone in the family or the inner circle was guilty of wrongdoing then there is no coming back.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> That is the holy grail for me. If they can prove that someone in the family or the inner circle was guilty of wrongdoing then there is no coming back.



I can't remember which of the two confirmed it on Twitter (Jared, or Trump Jr.), but one of them did confirmed a meeting happened in Crimea or one of those Russian territory.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Oct 30, 2017)

I think Trump is too stupid to be involved in any of this of his on volition. People around him likely manipulate his dumbass since he doesn't bother to read or ask about what he is getting involved in before taking the plunge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

The child got his phone back lol

From his Twitter:



> *Donald J. Trump*‏@realDonaldTrump
> Sorry, but this is years ago, before Paul Manafort was part of the Trump campaign. But why aren't Crooked Hillary & the Dems the focus?????




"I've never heard of him! Oh he worked for me??? Well it was before I knew him then!!"

"That'll show'em "


EDIT: Oh my god lol It just hit me.


His excuse is essentially



> "Paul Manafort was a criminal long before I hired him to run my "Extremely Vetted" campaign!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 30, 2017)

Don't fret guys. If you libs work hard enough, I'm sure you'll successfully impeach Trump on 20th Jan 2025 

So keep reaching. Don't give up

Reactions: Useful 1 | Sad! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Don't fret guys. If you libs work hard enough, I'm sure you'll successfully impeach Trump on 20th Jan 2025
> 
> So keep reaching. Don't give up



You people can try to play it off as hard as you want, but he doesn't even need to be impeached at this point. So long as his credility is ruined and his political capital taken away he can't do anything more to damage the country. Which is all we need at this point. 


Let him throw his daily Twitter tantrums and host his "Good for me" rallies. So long as he doesn't actually get to do anything I am 100% okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Queen Vag (Oct 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Don't fret guys. If you libs work hard enough, I'm sure you'll successfully impeach Trump on 20th Jan 2025
> 
> So keep reaching. Don't give up


OK Sean Hannity

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> The child got his phone back lol
> 
> From his Twitter:
> 
> ...


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

Vermilion Kn said:


> I think Trump is too stupid to be involved in any of this of his on volition. People around him likely manipulate his dumbass since he doesn't bother to read or ask about what he is getting involved in before taking the plunge.




hahahahahahahahahahaha yo this is fuckin realistic

i can actually see this. ol' stupid ass probably wasn't even paying attention and was like "yeah sounds good. use the Russians"


----------



## Queen Vag (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> I have been lurking and following this story for awhile outside NF before I came back so for the most part I am up to speed. I have 2 Serious questions though.
> 
> 
> _What are the odds that Trump issues a pardon if Flynn and/or Manafort get charged or convicted? _
> ...


I didnt see this post, but I think I can at least answer the first one:

It depends on if Mueller files charges on a state or federal level. If its by state then Trump can't pardon them- he can only pardon federal charges. There were rumors that Mueller was looking to charge from the state, but i don't think it was specified yet.

As far as the second question- I have no idea, but Trump is a thin-skinned narcissist so I'm presuming anything he does or anything his people do reflect back onto him, so he'd only have incentive to save his own ass, even if it means saving cronies by extrapolation.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> You people can try to play it off as hard as you want, but he doesn't even need to be impeached at this point. So long as his credility is ruined and his political capital taken away he can't do anything more to damage the country. Which is all we need at this point.
> 
> 
> Let him throw his daily Twitter tantrums and host his "Good for me" rallies. So long as he doesn't actually get to do anything I am 100% okay.



If credibility mattered (according to MSM), Trump would've never made it this far. He had media-manufactured scandals pretty much every week during the campaign, and he only got stronger.
As long as Trump fufils his main promises (which he's trying to do but Congress is being a bitch), he'll be fine


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

Can't help myself from laughing I just find it so god damn hilarious that the guy (who is accused of being a criminal) that was campaigning for "Extreme Vetting" on immigration hired a criminal to run his entire campaign.

Its just too perfect.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> This.
> 
> 
> I don't even need Trump to go down with them. I just need his political credibility to be crippled and his political capital drained to such a pathetic degree that he can no longer properly push his agenda. I just need him to be so disgraced and surrounded by rumors that he cannot properly President.
> ...



Well, according to Nate Silver at least, Mueller is still investigating for Trump-Russia collusion, and Manafort seems more a means to that end.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, according to Nate Silver at least, Mueller is still investigating for Trump-Russia collusion, and Manafort seems more a means to that end.




Manafort seems just slimy and smarmy enough to flip on anyone and everyone to save his own skin. 

I hope this is what they are trying to do. Evidence is one thing, but to have someone who was there able to point the finger goes so much further in my opinion.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

Another one? That's three people so far...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

@baconbits on suicide watch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Can't help myself from laughing I just find it so god damn hilarious that the guy (who is accused of being a criminal) that was campaigning for "Extreme Vetting" on immigration hired a criminal to run his entire campaign.
> 
> Its just too perfect.


Well, to be fair, he never said what he was vetting for....


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

*Ummmmmmmmmm.....*


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

Here we go!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

It's just so strange @baconbits, why would God leave this out when talking to you before the election? Surely, he would have let you know this shit was going on. You could have saved America from this!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 30, 2017)

Judge: "Sir, you've been caught destroying property, committing atrocious human rights abuses, and conspiracy against the country. Do you have anything you want to say about these criminal behaviors?"

Me: "WHY ARE YOU WASTING YOUR TIME ON ME WHEN YOU COULD BE GOING AFTER HILLARY CLINTON YOU CUCK!"

Judge: "Yes, you're right. I hereby declare you not guilty!"



Fiona said:


> *Ummmmmmmmmm.....*



Jesus Christ, so it looks like the Russian Government IS interested in Trump.


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 30, 2017)

The George Papadopoulos arrest honestly seems like even more of a bombshell than Manafort. This dude was blatantly working with Russian officials and trying to get them working with Trump. Goddamn...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baconbits (Oct 30, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> @baconbits on suicide watch



Lol, you wish.  This isn't for collusion and is hardly surprising.  Dude was shady from the beginning.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Lol, you wish.  This isn't for collusion and is hardly surprising.  Dude was shady from the beginning.



Delusional.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Lol, you wish.  This isn't for collusion and is hardly surprising.  Dude was shady from the beginning.



Would you care to defend Trump on how he hired a criminal to run his campaign? Or is that just his bad? 



HolyHands said:


> The George Papadopoulos arrest honestly seems like even more of a bombshell than Manafort. This dude was blatantly working with Russian officials and trying to get them working with Trump. Goddamn...




Yeah. The Manafort thing is big because it broke first, but the Papadopoulos thing is WAY more interesting to me. If they have the proof to back all that up then things are gonna get wild from here on out.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Lol, you wish.  This isn't for collusion and is hardly surprising.  Dude was shady from the beginning.



No one is debating he was shady from the start. Course, your boy did hire him so that is on him.


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Lol, you wish.  This isn't for collusion and is hardly surprising.  Dude was shady from the beginning.



Nothing seems suspicious to you even now?


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 30, 2017)

Flow said:


> Nothing seems suspicious to you even now?



See No Evil, Hear No Evil, Speak No Evil.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

@baconbits right now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Akitō (Oct 30, 2017)

The Papadopoulos testimony is pretty damning. He apparently learned that the Russians had hacked the DNC back in March of last year from a Russian government official while the campaign was still going on. This is the first confirmation (I think?) that we've gotten of the Trump campaign having prior knowledge of the the Russian hack.


> PAPADOPOULOS claimed his interactions with an overseas professor, whom PAPADOPOULOS understood to have substantial connections to Russian Gvt. officials, occurred _before_ PAPADOPOULOS became a foreign policy advisor to the Campaign. _PAPADOPOULOS acknowledged that the professor had told him that the Russians possessed “dirt” on then-candidate Clinton in the form of “thousands of emails,”_ but stated multiple times that he learned that information prior to joining the campaign.
> 
> In truth and fact, however, PAPADOPOULOS learned he would be an advisor to the Campaign in early March, and met the professor on or about March 14, 2016; the professor only took an interest in PAPADOPOULOS because of his status on the campaign; and the professor told PAPADOPOULOS about the “thousands of emails” on or about April 26, 2016, when PAPADOPOULOS had been a foreign policy advisor to the campaign for over a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> *Ummmmmmmmmm.....*



That footnote in particular..."It should be someone low-level in the campaign as to not send any signal"


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

I have gone from popcorn.gif to full on GrabbingAChair.Gif  


This is so so so bad for Trump. Even if its somehow proven that he wasn't directly involved the optics of the situation alone are enough to sink whatever credibility he has left.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Lol, you wish.  This isn't for collusion and is hardly surprising.  Dude was shady from the beginning.



Wait so you're saying you knew a criminal was a running the current presidents campaign and had no problem with it?  Either you're a liar, ignorant as hell, or worse a charlatan who doesnt actually believe in the ethics you claim to hold


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

OK, @baconbits not even try to make a dig at you, but do you seriously understand what's going on here? Are you so much an ideologue that you are willing to be blind to the increasingly possible likelihood that there was collusion between the Trump campaign and Russia? Just because he's a Republican? Just because he could "advance your agenda"? Where the fuck are your principles?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 30, 2017)

Let's start a pool 

Who is the first to sing and sell out even more people


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> I hardly ever pay attention to the content of a Bender post.
> 
> I kid but honestly I didn't try to skip it purposefully but none of those are facing allegations of having done anything illegal except Paul Manafort.  And his defense seems credible enough that no one is pressing the issue on him yet.  We'll see, tho.
> 
> ...





baconbits said:


> First, no one has proved "collusion".  That's what they're trying to prove.  Second, its hard to claim someone like Sessions is a crony.  Third, its hard to believe Russia would have thought it worthwhile to collude with Trump.  Going into the election hardly anyone thought he was going to win.  No one thought he would win the nomination.  No one thought he would win the election.  Why would they invest in him?  If I was in their shoes I wouldn't have.
> 
> The most the Russians did was hack DNC stuff and try to mess with Clinton, most likely because they felt that she was going to be the President and they hoped to get dirt on her.
> 
> ...





afgpride said:


> "Wall Street Journal is fake news.  Even if it were true, I wouldn't trust what Flynn has to say."
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

At this point, I want to see everything unfold and if it's bad, I want to see how defiant Trump supporters react. Everything is pointing towards something being there. Three people just fucking dropped like flies over this bullshit.


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

@baconbits

Are you willing to make a bet?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 30, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Wait so you're saying you knew a criminal was a running the current presidents campaign and had no problem with it?  Either you're a liar, ignorant as hell, or worse a charlatan who doesnt actually believe in the ethics you claim to hold



Yes, he did know from the beginning. Look at what I quoted.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

From Twitter in regards to Papadopoulos sending direct emails and notes regarding the Russian contacts and discussions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 30, 2017)

Most entertaining Monday I've had in a while.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

If anyone is near a tv flip between Fox and CNN/MSNBC


CNN's Kate Balduan is practically giggling she is so happy.


Meanwhile on Fox just now the host literally just said



> "While we wait for more information regarding the indictment of former Trump campaign manager Paul Manafort more questions have been raised about Robert Mueller's ability to lead the investigation. More after this"






The amount of sullen damage control on Fox is amazing. They know they can't get away with not reporting it so they are just mentioning it here and there while mainly focusing on North Korea and Clinton/Mueller. 


Oh but its the MSM thats got an agenda and is biased right?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey, guys.  I think it's sad really that we're focusing on being so divisive.  There may have been some missteps along the way but the continued focus on the treasonous criminal conspiracy against the US makes it really hard for us to move on as a country.

We should really just move on and hey hasn't Clinton been in the news a lot lately for her own crimes, why don't we talk about that for a while!


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> If anyone is near a tv flip between Fox and CNN/MSNBC
> 
> 
> CNN's Kate Balduan is practically giggling she is so happy.
> ...



This is largely concerning..not even funny...in regards with how Fox handled it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 30, 2017)

Well, Astros' win was a good enough gift this weekend w/ our Church's Trunk or Treat event but this tops it all. Imma grab some popcorn in a bit.


----------



## Akitō (Oct 30, 2017)

I really wonder if the anchors of Fox actually believe the things they are saying. The sheer amount of mental gymnastics is astounding in regards to their reactions towards Mueller's investigation. Is it purposeful propaganda or is it genuine?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> If anyone is near a tv flip between Fox and CNN/MSNBC
> 
> 
> CNN's Kate Balduan is practically giggling she is so happy.
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

Flow said:


> This is largely concerning..not even funny...in regards with how Fox handled it.




I 100% agree, but I gave up on being surprised or disappointed in how Fox handles its business. 

I take solace in the fact that anyone with half a brain knows that Fox is a conspiracy peddling shitshow and has been for YEARS. The only people who give it any credence anymore are people who are too biased to care or too ignorant to know the difference.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Manafort was the obvious one.. but there is still nothing to implicate Trump. Wasnt the guy fired in the middle of the campaign. Flynn might have been in this as well...but I still dont see a link between the Donald and Russia.
Anyway I hope Pence becomes the president and destroys america because every celebrating douchebag in this thread deserves this.


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 30, 2017)

High-quality reporting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 30, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Manafort was the obvious one.. but there is still nothing to implicate Trump. Wasnt the guy fired in the middle of the campaign. Flynn might have been in this as well...but I still dont see a link between the Donald and Russia.
> Anyway I hope Pence becomes the president and destroys america because every celebrating douchebag in this thread deserves this.



I agree. Trump categorically stated 


And I believe him.

I also take his word as a noted theater critic.


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Manafort was the obvious one.. but there is still nothing to implicate Trump. Wasnt the guy fired in the middle of the campaign. Flynn might have been in this as well...but I still dont see a link between the Donald and Russia.
> Anyway I hope Pence becomes the president and destroys america because every celebrating douchebag in this thread deserves this.




Awww, look how it all comes out.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Manafort was the obvious one.. but there is still nothing to implicate Trump. Wasnt the guy fired in the middle of the campaign. Flynn might have been in this as well...but I still dont see a link between the Donald and Russia.
> Anyway I hope Pence becomes the president and destroys america because every celebrating douchebag in this thread deserves this.




Like others and myself have stated Trump doesn't even need to be directly tied to this anymore. This is becomming such a PR nightmare that it could possibly destroy Trumps credibility and political capital which is what is required to get anything done in Washington. If Trump is so badly damaged from an optics standpoint it won't matter if he is impeached or not because the end result will be the same. 

He and the majority of his Agenda will be DOA and thats all America needs. We just need him to not be able to do anything.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Like others and myself have stated Trump doesn't even need to be directly tied to this anymore. This is becomming such a PR nightmare that it could possibly destroy Trumps credibility and political capital which is what is required to get anything done in Washington. If Trump is so badly damaged from an optics standpoint it won't matter if he is impeached or not because the end result will be the same.
> 
> He and the majority of his Agenda will be DOA and thats all America needs. We just need him to not be able to do anything.


What PR standpoint ? There are tapes of him bragging about sexual assault. Do you really think Manafort being a russian mole who got fired the moment they found out something was wrong with him, will hurt his credibility ?


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Like others and myself have stated Trump doesn't even need to be directly tied to this anymore. This is becomming such a PR nightmare that it could possibly destroy Trumps credibility and political capital which is what is required to get anything done in Washington. If Trump is so badly damaged from an optics standpoint it won't matter if he is impeached or not because the end result will be the same.
> 
> He and the majority of his Agenda will be DOA and thats all America needs. We just need him to not be able to do anything.



Types like @GaaraoftheDesert1 don't give a shit about America, it's been pointed out continuously. He cares more about Donald Trump being President than stability within the country in terms of politics, or how it conducts itself around the world. 

This is what people mean when they claim "Trumpism" as embarrassing and cringe-worthy as it is has become a cult. It sounds like I'm joking, but I'm not.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 30, 2017)

July 27, 2016:



baconbits said:


> No.  My stance is this: I know for certain I can't trust Hillary.  I don't think I can trust Trump.  I'll take that small sliver of doubt over the certainty that she'll be terrible and one of the most corrupt executives we've ever seen.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

@baconbits bet me ol' coward ass!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Flow said:


> Types like @GaaraoftheDesert1 don't give a shit about America, it's been pointed out continuously. He cares more about Donald Trump being President than stability within the country in terms of politics, or how it conducts itself around the world.
> 
> This is what people mean when they claim "Trumpism" as embarrassing and cringe-worthy as it is has become a cult. It sounds like I'm joking, but I'm not.


No guys like you dont really care about the war crimes your shitty government is commiting day by day,and you would rather see a reality star get impeached even though he hasnt really hurt anyone yet, and get Mike Pence from the war criminal Dick Cheney faction in the oval office. Thats how blinded you are from Trump's shenanigans. The stability you are asking for will be paid by the blood of brown middle easterners ....


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> What PR standpoint ? There are tapes of him bragging about sexual assault. Do you really think Manafort being a russian mole who got fired the moment they found out something was wrong with him, will hurt his credibility ?



Bragging about being a slimy scumbag in orivate is far different than associating yourself with criminals while running for President in the eyes of politicians. Republicans are already pulling away from Trump publicly. Are you actually trying to tell me that Republicans will still want to jump on board the Trump train after more details regarding these indictments come out?


This is just the stuff that has LEAKED. We have no idea if this is the worst of the info or just the tip of the iceberg.


It is WAY too early to pull the "Its a big nothingburger" line that Trump people love to use so much.


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> No guys like you dont really care about the war crimes your shitty government is commiting day by day,and you would rather see a reality star get impeached even though he hasnt really hurt anyone yet, and get Mike Pence from the war criminal Dick Cheney faction in the oval office. Thats how blinded yoou are from Trump's shenanigans. The stability you are asking for will be paid by the blood of brown middle easterners ....



You just stated you hope "The United States of America gets destroyed with a Pence election", so you can fuck off with your attempt to sound like you give a shit towards human-life, especially making generalized statements to how Americans feel towards the loss of innocents. Because really, how far have you gone to understand that many Americans don't support our troops being within the Middle East? Types like you can only make generalized statements to support your retarded arguments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Would you care to defend Trump on how he hired a criminal to run his campaign? Or is that just his bad?



I don't think it was a good thing that he hired this dude but I also don't see how he would have known something as an employer that it took a Federal investigation to figure out.



Flow said:


> Nothing seems suspicious to you even now?



Not on Trump's part.  Lately there's been more news about Hillary and the FBI's shady dealings than Trump.



Flow said:


> @baconbits
> 
> Are you willing to make a bet?



A bet about what?  And what are we betting?


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> he hasnt really hurt anyone yet




If that is the BEST argument you can make (Even though it is 100% untrue. Trump has hurt plenty of people by now) then you need to take a step back and look at yourself in the mirror.



> "I mean come on he hasn't hurt anyone YET. Lets wait until commits a disaster before we start getting serious guys "


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Bragging about being a slimy scumbag in orivate is far different than associating yourself with criminals while running for President in the eyes of politicians. Republicans are already pulling away from Trump publicly. Are you actually trying to tell me that Republicans will still want to jump on board the Trump train after more details regarding these indictments come out?
> 
> 
> This is just the stuff that has LEAKED. We have no idea if this is the worst of the info or just the tip of the iceberg.
> ...



Again, he's subscribed to Trumpism. You're basically arguing with a lunatic at this point.


----------



## baconbits (Oct 30, 2017)

Flow said:


> You just stated you hope "The United States of America gets destroyed with a Pence election", so you can fuck off with your attempt to sound like you give a shit towards human-life, especially making generalized statements to how Americans feel towards the loss of innocents. Because really, how far have you gone to understand that many Americans don't support our troops being within the Middle East? Types like you can only make generalized statements to support your retarded arguments.



Tone it down.  Being more intense does not make your argument more legitimate.


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> I don't think it was a good thing that he hired this dude but I also don't see how he would have known something as an employer that it took a Federal investigation to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the Trump administration has been found to a large degree of colliding with the Russians where Trump is involved in any kind of manner, then you have to relinquish your modship to me for three months.


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Tone it down.  Being more intense does not make your argument more legitimate.



No, he can fuck off.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Flow said:


> You just stated you hope "The United States of America gets destroyed with a Pence election", so you can fuck off with your attempt to sound like you give a shit towards human-life, especially making generalized statements to how Americans feel towards the loss of innocents. Because really, how far have you gone to understand that many Americans don't support our troops being within the Middle East? Types like you can only make generalized statements to support your retarded arguments.


The generalizations suit you quite well.... you are busting everyone's balls about this topic and you dont really talk about your country's war crimes.... 
So yeah have a nice time with Pence. He and Ryan arent clowns they are real competent professional criminals and you deserve them and their policies which are coming.


----------



## baconbits (Oct 30, 2017)

Flow said:


> If the Trump administration has been found to a large degree of colliding with the Russians where Trump is involved in any kind of manner, then you have to relinquish your modship to me for three months.



I don't have the power to mod you, so that bet won't fly.  It has to be something I can do, like a namechange, avatar or signature.  Also, this is too vague.  You need to bet about a specific person and within a specific timeframe.  For example, we can both bet on whether Trump Jr. will be charged by the end of the year.  "Trump is involved in any manner" is something that no one can really fairly judge.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Not on Trump's part. Lately there's been more news about Hillary and the FBI's shady dealings than Trump.



No there hasn't what the fuck is wrong with you?

Oh, right you indulge yourself in right-wing sources.


----------



## baconbits (Oct 30, 2017)

Flow said:


> No, he can fuck off.



I'm warning you officially this time.  Stop.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> I'm warning you officially this time.  Stop.



bacon, you trying to throw your mod powers around at this point just makes it come off like you're doing damage control.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2017)

"Flow" wins arguments with cursing....
He is in complete inertia about his country's bloody past and present and he would rather deal with Trump's fights against the NFL.
Because thats the real problem of america right now.


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> I'm warning you officially this time.  Stop.



You can go ahead and ban me then. You're trying to keep this shit care-bear when it's no different than how I or others have engaged one another in the past. "Fuck off" isn't as derogatory as you're attempting to make it out to be. 

You're being a control freak here.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

I know Fox News is a cesspit of buffoonery and blatant bias BS, but how do they get away with intentionally misrepresenting and deflecting facts?


Are the people who watch them genuinely that ignorant that they can't see through or is it just that they hate the "Liberals" so much that they are willing to throw away facts and reason so long as they can hear someone agree with them?


Isn't there any ethics guidelines that prevents news organizations from behaving this way?


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> "Flow" wins arguments with cursing....
> He is in complete inertia about his country's bloody past and present and he would rather deal with Trump's fights against the NFL.
> Because thats the real problem of america right now.



Show me a quote where I stated the NFL is more serious than the country's "bloody past and present." Or are you willing to admit that this a generalization you're desperately trying to apply towards me?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

Flow said:


> You can go ahead and ban me then. You're trying to keep this shit care-bear when it's no different than how I or others have engaged one another in the past. "Fuck off" isn't as derogatory as you're attempting to make it out to be.
> 
> You're being a control freak here.



I've said it many times before, I don't know why bacon thinks he's smart enough to fool people. He's not.

He has done this shit before, and it's always on topics he's getting hammered on more than usual at least.

Like when I called him a "dishonest fuck", as if it has any meaningful difference between calling him "dishonest", and like I haven't proven that and so many others as well.


----------



## baconbits (Oct 30, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> bacon, you trying to throw your mod powers around at this point just makes it come off like you're doing damage control.



Damage control over what?  I hardly agree with Gaara on anything, lol.  The point is you can't just flame a dude with no content to your post whatsoever.  I just banned a dude on the right for flaming, today.  There's no bias here.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Damage control over what?  I hardly agree with Gaara on anything, lol.  The point is you can't just flame a dude with no content to your post whatsoever.  I just banned a dude on the right for flaming, today.  There's no bias here.



That's you're full of shit, that's what. You and he agree on more than you're willing to accept, and you and Superstars have virtually identical positions on most issues as well...There was content to Flow's post, you're being dishonest as usual.


----------



## baconbits (Oct 30, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's you're full of shit, that's what. You and he agree on more than you're willing to accept, and you and Superstars have virtually identical positions on most issues as well...There was content to Flow's post, you're being dishonest as usual.



The warning was to a post that simply said "No, he can fuck off".  Where was the content in that post?


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> The warning was to a post that simply said "No, he can fuck off".  Where was the content in that post?



Within the earlier statement.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Flow said:


> Show me a quote where I stated the NFL is more serious than the country's "bloody past and present." Or are you willing to admit that this a generalization you're desperately trying to apply towards me?


Maybe my generalizations went to far, but these last 6 months, the center of everyone's attention has been this investigation. You and other democratic leaning posters in this thread are cumming buckets for what ? 
A possible impeachment which might be followed by true republicans grabbing power and implementing truly catastrophic policies ? Whats the cause of the celebration ?


----------



## baconbits (Oct 30, 2017)

Flow said:


> Within the earlier statement.



And the response to the earlier statement was just "tone it down".


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Maybe my generalizations went to far,



They did.



> but these last 6 months, the center of everyone's attention has been this investigation. You and other democratic leaning posters in this thread are cumming buckets for what ?



I have expressed my opinion about America and the middle east personally within different post in different threads that didn't focus specifically on Trump. You're so quick to jump to his defense and act like you have moral high-ground here when you have already destroyed any kind of credibility you would have here. Seriously, "I hope America gets destroyed"

You're oddly quiet about Donald Trump tweeting and provoking North Korea, you're oddly quiet about this "blood of innocents" you bring up in regards with the middle east and the current administration, I wonder why this is?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2017)

I also want to add that Manafort being proven as a russian spy, will be a disaster for the future of the worldwide balance.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 30, 2017)

Nixon move along, seat of worst US president is no longer yours to claim.  Damn, this settles it then, America did really beat UK with their Brexit to a pulp.


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> And the response to the earlier statement was just "tone it down".



So disingenuous. It's whatever though, this seems to be the new norm with you.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 30, 2017)

Operation Make Hillary Queen ready to GO in 3, 2, 1...



YOU'RE DONE DRUMPF.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1 | Sad! 2


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

White House press conference happening soon. 

All of the major news people will cover it obviously if you want to watch it.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> White House press conference happening soon.
> 
> All of the major news people will cover it obviously if you want to watch it.



Except for fox. 

On another note, can somebody help me understand what the hell is going on? I haven't been paying attention to any Trump scandals recently for the sake of my own sanity, but this one seems pretty important and I'm a bit lost.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Oct 30, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> No guys like you dont really care about the war crimes your shitty government is commiting day by day,and you would rather see a reality star get impeached even though he hasnt really hurt anyone yet, and get Mike Pence from the war criminal Dick Cheney faction in the oval office. Thats how blinded you are from Trump's shenanigans. The stability you are asking for will be paid by the blood of brown middle easterners ....



They really don't give a darn about war crimes unless its a cuckservative president at the helm. For fuck's sake, Obama admin pretty much delivered Slavery to Libya.
Now we have the SAME people who were involved in the uranium one deal attempting to impeach Trump and start a war with Russia which will also affect Syria. This is no surprise, the fucking morons here and others regardless of their party do not mind more murder, more destabilization over a fucking false pretense. 
It seems like History will repeat itself. At least you are on the right side, tho.
If Trump does get impeached, Mike Pence is most def going to ruin shit and have no qualms into bending over for globalization. 
Maybe in another lifetime, Mike Pence can legalize gay shock therapy, it seems like the people want to relive or experience the bullshit wars need the therapy


----------



## Punished Pathos (Oct 30, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I also want to add that Manafort being proven as a russian spy, will be a disaster for the future of the worldwide balance.



Don't you want cold war 2 and those dirty Syrians and Assad dead so we can have a fuckton more of immigration and Greater Israel coming together?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> White House press conference happening soon.
> 
> All of the major news people will cover it obviously if you want to watch it.


It's just Sanders' regular spin session.  It might be amusing to watch but it's doubtful anything major will come from it.

Actually given her history she'll probably deny that anyone's been arrested or that there's even a person named "Manafort" in existence.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 30, 2017)

WorkingMoogle said:


> It's just Sanders' regular spin session.  It might be amusing to watch but it's doubtful anything major will come from it.
> 
> Actually given her history she'll probably deny that anyone's been arrested or that there's even a person named "Manafort" in existence.



"I would say Manafort is a stand-up guy. He admitted his guilt, and he's ready to face the consequences. That's courage. That's a patriot. That's a leader. You reporters are covering for the lying, crooked Hillary. Is she in jail? No. So I think that's the crux of the matter. Thank you. God bless America and Trump."


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 30, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> >Uranium deal



Joy-Ann Reid

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> The warning was to a post that simply said "No, he can fuck off".  Where was the content in that post?



Dude, would you stop playing stupid? Everyone can see his post. It had content to it, so cut the shit with the dishonesty.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

Yoshua said:


> Except for fox.
> 
> On another note, can somebody help me understand what the hell is going on? I haven't been paying attention to any Trump scandals recently for the sake of my own sanity, but this one seems pretty important and I'm a bit lost.




This should tell you how big of a deal this is. This is an official document relating to the Papadopoulos indictment.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 30, 2017)

Zatch said:


> "I would say Manafort is a stand-up guy. He admitted his guilt, and he's ready to face the consequences. That's courage. That's a patriot. That's a leader. You reporters are covering for the lying, crooked Hillary. Is she in jail? No. So I think that's the crux of the matter. Thank you. God bless America and Trump."


No, this doesn't allow for the possibility that Trump _is_ God, which is believed by a good chunk of his remaining followers.

Much more likely to just be "oh great and powerful God, smite the lying heinous press that dares to testify against our great presidency."


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 30, 2017)

WorkingMoogle said:


> No, this doesn't allow for the possibility that Trump _is_ God, which is believed by a good chunk of his remaining followers.
> 
> Much more likely to just be "oh great and powerful God, smite the lying heinous press that dares to testify against our great presidency."




So... you're right. LOL


----------



## Queen Vag (Oct 30, 2017)

Oh my god 3 people in one morning?

Its actually happening


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> This should tell you how big of a deal this is. This is an official document relating to the Papadopoulos indictment.



all of the pages related to Papadopolous


----------



## Breadman (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> This should tell you how big of a deal this is. This is an official document relating to the Papadopoulos indictment.



Huh... so Papadopoulos was emailing Russia during that time to schedule a meeting with Trump (I'm assuming in regards to that info they wanted, the dirt on Hillary) and they were saying how they wanted someone low profile so to not draw attention to it?


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

Yoshua said:


> Huh... so Papadopoulos was emailing Russia during that time to schedule a meeting with Trump (I'm assuming in regards to that info they wanted, the dirt on Hillary) and they were saying how they wanted someone low profile so to not draw attention to it?



Exactly. 


Because that doesn't look shady or anything.....


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 30, 2017)

Yoshua said:


> Huh... so Papadopoulos was emailing Russia during that time to schedule a meeting with Trump (I'm assuming in regards to that info they wanted, the dirt on Hillary) and they were saying how they wanted someone low profile so to not draw attention to it?



pretty much

dirt in the form of "thousands of emails":



> ...the Russians possessing "dirt" on then-candidate Hillary Clinton *in the form of "thousands of emails*," but stated multiple times that he learned that information prior to joining the Campaign. In truth and in fact, however, defendant PAPADOPOULOS learned he would be an advisor to the Campaign in early March, and met the professor on or about March 14, 2016; the professor only took interest in defendant PAPADOPOULOS because of his status with the Campaign; and the professor told defendant PAPADOPOULOS about the "thousands of emails" on or about April 26, 2016, when defendant PAPADOPOULOS had been a foreign policy adviser to the Campaign for over a month.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

Sarah Sanders is starting off with Tax Reform monologue


----------



## Breadman (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> Because that doesn't look shady or anything.....





DarkTorrent said:


> pretty much
> 
> dirt in the form of "thousands of emails":



Well, definitely is shady... not sure what the legality of that is.

There's gonna need to be more digging to see just how deep it goes, but the fact that he's plead guilty...


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

Oh for the love of Christ himself Sarah Sanders is deflecting to Hillary and the Democrats. 


Says that the indictments have "Nothing to do with the campaign"


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 30, 2017)

Val said:


> Oh my god 3 people in one morning?
> 
> Its actually happening


Yeah, Drumpf is obviously done.

Now Mueller will make Hillary president definitely otherwise he is also a Putin puppet.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 30, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Now Mueller will make Hillary president definitely otherwise he is also a Putin puppet.


Why are you being stupid right now?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 30, 2017)

Hitt said:


> Why are you being stupid right now?


Because he is


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Oh for the love of Christ himself Sarah Sanders is deflecting to Hillary and the Democrats.
> 
> 
> Says that the indictments have "Nothing to do with the campaign"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 30, 2017)

As a side note, Tony Podesta just stepped down from his position. Wouldn't be surprised if his hands are dirty as well.

https://www.politico.com/story/2017...ying-giant-amid-mueller-probe-244314?lo=ap_a1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 30, 2017)

HolyHands said:


> As a side note, Tony Podesta just stepped down from his position. Wouldn't be surprised if his hands are dirty as well.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/story/2017...ying-giant-amid-mueller-probe-244314?lo=ap_a1



Manafort did work with Podesta bros


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

How do these people have jobs? 


These are *Federal Charges* and they are acting as if the story came from the National Enquirer!




> "He was just a volunteer"



Oh he was? Then why was he on Trump Foreign Advisory Committee during the campaign?




> This has nothing to do with the President or his Campaign



Manafort was the _*CAMPAIGN CHAIRMAN


*_


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 30, 2017)

Fiona said:


> How do these people have jobs?
> 
> 
> These are *Federal Charges* and they are acting as if the story came from the National Enquirer!
> ...



this is the same administration that brought us alternative facts

how can you be surprised by this point?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 30, 2017)

The whole week will have Trump tweeting trying to deflect most likely.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 30, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> The whole week will have Trump tweeting trying to deflect most likely.


Yeah he knew this shit was coming (at the very least from being briefed) and launched the deflection brigade.  Doesn't look very effective though.  This is a bombshell regardless.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> this is the same administration that brought us alternative facts
> 
> how can you be surprised by this point?



I cannot accept this level of dishonesty. Its one thing to spin stories from the podium of the WH, but that bitch stood there and blatantly LIED to a room full of reporters and somehow got away with it. 


Also the whole 



> Sanders - We expect the investigation to be over soon
> 
> Reporter - How do you know that?
> 
> Sanders - I can't tell you that




THEN WHY DID YOU EVEN SAY ANYTHING


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 30, 2017)

I see MAGA boys don't even trying to come back at this point, guys just post something(anything) like you usually do.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> I see MAGA boys don't even trying to come back at this point, guys just post something(anything) like you usually do.



Even the most die hard Trump fanboys could adequately defend what Sanders said without coming off as ludicrous. 

Its one thing to spin stories or deflect but to blatantly lie to a room full of reporters and expect to get away with it is a level of audacity I don't think I have ever seen.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 30, 2017)

Anyone know if SNL is new this weekend?  If so it might finally be the episode that gets Trump to stroke out.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 30, 2017)

This will be Sanders next year


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 30, 2017)

lmao this “administration” truly a low point for America

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stream (Oct 30, 2017)

I regret to say I don't think that Trump is going to be touched by this. It's called "circle the talent". He's the star of the show, even for the GOP who don't like him, so everybody is going to deflect, and swear that Trump had no idea that they were doing anything inappropriate. Even those who will fall have an interest in doing so, because accusing him would mark them for life by their own.

If the Democrats win Congress in 2018 (and I'm by no means convinced they will), Trump might possibly get impeached. But that will have very little to do with whether he's guilty of anything.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 30, 2017)

People say the UK is the laughing stock of the world because of brexit, but I'm pretty sure it's still the US because of Trump and all the stories that are coming out from this administration.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 30, 2017)

stream said:


> Even those who will fall have an interest in doing so, because accusing him would mark them for life by their own.


Know what else marks you for life?  Rotting in jail for a few years and then leaving with multiple felonies on  your record.  

Loyalty to Trump because being disloyal will harm you is one thing.  Loyalty to Trump when being disloyal is your best way out of worse punishments?  Another story entirely.

Fortunately for Trump he has such a deep history of building fiercely loyal subordinates that would never consider flipping on him even if it costs them everything.  If he had a deep history of betraying everyone he came across just think of how things might be different!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Oct 30, 2017)

From Back to Back World War champions to Back to Back Ls of the year.  Damn, America

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Queen Vag (Oct 30, 2017)

Mueller is like Super Mario taking down all the little Koopas before he gets to Bowser.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Another little funny thing is that Manafort and Trump might go down because of money laundering and not russia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 30, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Another little funny thing is that Manafort and Trump might go down because of money laundering and not russia.


Well, Capone went down for tax evasion.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 30, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Another little funny thing is that Manafort and Trump might go down because of money laundering and not russia.



You left out this guy.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 30, 2017)

wait, Who the fuck is Papadopolous ? 
Never even heard of the guy during the Campaign (and I was following pretty attentively), so he must be irrelevant.


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> wait, Who the fuck is Papadopolous ?
> Never even heard of the guy during the Campaign (and I was following pretty attentively), so he must be irrelevant.



Well he's certainly relevant now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> wait, Who the fuck is Papadopolous ?
> Never even heard of the guy during the Campaign (and I was following pretty attentively), so he must be irrelevant.



I think the more likely answer is that you're just stupid.

An attentive person that saw Trump as a suitable candidate to begin with?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> I haven't seen that.  I've seen a renewed optimism and a feeling that if we dig deeper we'll find more dirt on the Dems and Comey.  Look at the WSJ.


The people who aren't running the country right now and who peacefully passed power over to the other party. You want to investigate.... Gee that makes a lot sense! Lock her up! You lose the race you get thrown in jail.


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

Fucking reality will always be stranger than fiction. It's like the election never ended. Hillary is not fucking relevant. Holy shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

Fucking mind boggling.


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

The mental fucking gymnastics you need to do to say we should investigate the loser of a presidential race In America. This isn't some 3rd world shit hole where the winner forces his opponent out of the country or kills them. You guys have lost your fucking minds.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 30, 2017)

Rem, stahp.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Xhominid (Oct 30, 2017)

Apparently he cannot as he just like quad posted...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

@baconbits has no credibility anymore. None whatsoever. Atomized.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> wait, Who the fuck is Papadopolous ?
> Never even heard of the guy during the Campaign (and I was following pretty attentively), so he must be irrelevant.



Someone who knows something and will gladly say it should he be threatened with prison time.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> wait, Who the fuck is Papadopolous ?
> Never even heard of the guy during the Campaign (and I was following pretty attentively), so he must be irrelevant.




So your measure of whether or not someone or something is important is whether or not you have heard of them?


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 30, 2017)

I've got news that Manafort and Gates pleaded not Guilty.
Haven't really read it since that I'm a bit occupied with my studies, but I do wonder if they'll both still get charged over Money Laundering.


----------



## baconbits (Oct 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> The people who aren't running the country right now and who peacefully passed power over to the other party. You want to investigate.... Gee that makes a lot sense! Lock her up! You lose the race you get thrown in jail.



We aren't calling for an investigation because of the electoral results but rather because of the legality of her actions.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> We aren't calling for an investigation because of the electoral results but rather because of the legality of her actions.



It's pathetic deflection at this point, and you show how mindless you are to dive into it at a time like this.


----------



## baconbits (Oct 30, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's pathetic deflection at this point, and you show how mindless you are to dive into it at a time like this.



It's not a deflection in the least.  The question of whether Hillary should be investigated is separate from whether there is evidence that Trump colluded with Russia, but it is related to the general topic of these federal investigations.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> It's not a deflection in the least.  The question of whether Hillary should be investigated is separate from whether there is evidence that Trump colluded with Russia, but it is related to the general topic of these federal investigations.



Dude, that issue is dead. They found nothing, but there's a wealth of evidence leading to Trump and his campaign's link to Russia in contrast. Three people were implicated, and it's widely expected that there's much more to come. You're in denial, you're trying to blind yourself here like you do so many other things when the facts don't work out for you. It has utterly crippled your ability to maintain any sense of credibility.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 30, 2017)

Man, when I woke up this morning I couldn't believe it. What a fucking bombshell. Today is the start of the end for Trump. What's funny is that the news about Paps secretly pleading guilty wasn't released until after Trump went on Twitter and posted "NO COLLUSION!".


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 30, 2017)

July 12, 2016:



baconbits said:


> She lied about sending classified information on her email, she lied to the parents of the Benghazi victims, she lied about having more than one device, she lied about giving all of her emails to the FBI.  There's tons of lies.  Its not hard to find evidence of Hillary lying.  And even then she might not be worse than Trump.


----------



## baconbits (Oct 30, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Dude, that issue is dead.



Doesn't seem dead to me:





Seto Kaiba said:


> They found nothing



Except half a million dollars for a speech moments before Hillary approves of a deal to a Russian owned conglomerate.  Interesting definition of "nothing", Seto.



Seto Kaiba said:


> but there's a wealth of evidence leading to Trump and his campaign's link to Russia in contrast. Three people were implicated, and it's widely expected that there's much more to come.



There's nothing tying it to Trump.  The charges today had nothing to do with collusion; it had everything to do with Manafort's shady past dealings.  You're reaching and your case was already weak.



Seto Kaiba said:


> You're in denial, you're trying to blind yourself here like you do so many other things when the facts don't work out for you. It has utterly crippled your ability to maintain any sense of credibility.



I don't take a guy who can't make an argument without an ad hominem seriously, so your opinion of my credibility means very little.  The truth is that there is nothing tying Trump to colluding with Russia.  It was always the rationalization of leftists who couldn't wrap their minds around the fact that they lost the last election and found themselves looking for a convenient scapegoat, a scapegoat they refused to take seriously until Trump wants to reset a Russian relationship.

It's undeniable that Russia tried to meddle with our elections.  It's very dubious you can tie that to Trump in any way.  At the moment the only concrete ties we see lead to the Democratic side of the aisle.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Except half a million dollars for a speech moments before Hillary approves of a deal to a Russian owned conglomerate.  Interesting definition of "nothing", Seto.



Are you referring to the Uranium deal? Bacon, could you please post how you would counter Joy in this argument? It would be helpful to hear your argument.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Doesn't seem dead to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> Am I the only one who can tell he said that humorously?  I mean he's a jackass but if you want to see his jackassery you don't have to make it up to see it.  Its pretty plain to see without taking his jokes literally.





I don't think his mind will ever be changed.



baconbits said:


> The argument that Trump and Russia were in cahoots was always spurious and always a fantasy from the far left, some of whom can't accept the election results.  Did Russia hack the DNC?  I think that definitely happen.  Did they do it to help Trump?  Possibly.  But its impossible to realistically say that what they did influenced the election results.
> 
> The Media is complicit in this misinformation campaign.  A majority of democrats now believe the Russians hacked actual polling machines.  At some points the adults in the room have to stand up and put an end to the temper tantrums.  Believe me, I know how it feels to lose an election.  But believe it or not it is possible to recover from a loss, even if it is a bad one.


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

x infinity


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 30, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Are you referring to the Uranium deal? Bacon, could you please post how you would counter Joy in this argument? It would be helpful to hear your argument.



Was just about to post this. Thank you, he's gone completely delusional.



baconbits said:


> There's nothing tying it to Trump. The charges today had nothing to do with collusion; it had everything to do with Manafort's shady past dealings. You're reaching and your case was already weak.



This is desperate. Manafort's dealings had to do with Trump and his campaign. You're in denial.



baconbits said:


> I don't take a guy who can't make an argument without an ad hominem seriously, so your opinion of my credibility means very little. The truth is that there is nothing tying Trump to colluding with Russia. It was always the rationalization of leftists who couldn't wrap their minds around the fact that they lost the last election and found themselves looking for a convenient scapegoat, a scapegoat they refused to take seriously until Trump wants to reset a Russian relationship.
> 
> It's undeniable that Russia tried to meddle with our elections. It's very dubious you can tie that to Trump in any way. At the moment the only concrete ties we see lead to the Democratic side of the aisle.



It's not ad hom when I can establish my case. When I call you ignorant, I demonstrate it. When I say you're delusional, I make an argument for it, and when I call you dishonest I have a long list of examples to refer to in order to establish that point.

This is once more denial. You're regurgitating Hannity's talking points. Three people in Trump's campaign and administration have been implicated here, this has all to do with Trump. That is the basis of the investigation to begin with. His credibility is gone, his administration is demonstrably compromised. Take off the ideologue lenses and get your head out your ass dude. If there's one thing you shouldn't be excusing on party lines, it's this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm listening to sean hannity right now, LOL

"This isn't whataboutism, trump had no collision, but hillary did and we should investigate that."-bonehead guest(?)

Holy ....
you can hear the panic in the guests voice. What a load of horseshit.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 30, 2017)

Donald trump's believably negligent though. I buy him not really knowing (or caring) what his people are doing and just assuming he's being a good delegator. This might save his ass somewhere down the line. He's strapped head to toe with plausible deniability because nobody expects him to be masterminding, well, anything much.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 30, 2017)

CROOKED HILLARY

SAVED BY STUPIDITY?

I wonder when Putin hangs him out to dry to finish him off. Since the Russian interference was mostly about compromising American Credibility.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I'm listening to sean hannity right now, LOL
> 
> "This isn't whataboutism, trump had no collision, but hillary did and we should investigate that."-bonehead guest(?)
> 
> ...



Wait, whataboutisms?  Are you joking, or are you actually listening to Sean Hannity, because that almost sounds like baconbits called Sean Hannity's show.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



reiatsuflow said:


> Donald trump's believably negligent though. I buy him not really knowing (or caring) what his people are doing and just assuming he's being a good delegator. This might save his ass somewhere down the line. He's strapped head to toe with plausible deniability because nobody expects him to be masterminding, well, anything much.



Well, we can always go the other way and say this: Everyone knew that Donald Trump was too incompetent to win on his own, so they went behind his back and made deals with foreign powers (Russia) to help him win.

That is, in the scenario where he legitimately had no idea all this was going on, which would _still _be damaging to his reputation as a party leader.


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

Naw was a country white guy the caller/guest.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Naw was a country white guy the caller/guest.



He probably frequents this board.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Naw was a country white guy the caller/guest.



A country white guy is baconbit's spiritual animal though, and tonight's a full moon. 

...Every halloween he loses his melanin and lopes around the woodlands, hanging up crucifix sticks like a christian blair witch.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## sworder (Oct 30, 2017)

baconbits said:


> There's nothing tying it to Trump.


Its hard for me to see any Trump ties to Russia
I mean, except for the Flynn thing
and the Manafort thing
and the Tillerson thing
and the Sessions thing
and the Kushner thing
and the Wray thing
and the Morgan, Lewis, & Bockius “Russian Law Firm of the Year” thing
and the Carter Page thing
and the Roger Stone thing
and the 198 Million voter records thing
and the Felix Sater thing
and the Boris Ephsteyn thing
and the Rosneft thing
and the Gazprom thing
and the Sergey Gorkov banker thing
and the Azerbajain thing
and the “I love Putin” thing
and the Donald Trump, Jr. thing
and the Lavrov thing
and the Sergey Kislyak thing
and the Oval Office thing
and the Gingrich/Kislyak phone calls thing
and the Russian Business Interests thing
and the Emoluments Clause thing
and the Alex Schnaider thing
and the hack of the DNC thing
and the Guccifer 2.0 thing
and the Mike Pence “I don’t know anything” thing
and the Russians mysteriously dying thing
and Trump’s public request to Russia to hack Hillary’s email thing
and the Trump house sale for $100 million at the bottom of the housing bust to the Russian fertilizer king thing
and the Russian fertilizer king’s plane showing up in Concord, NC during Trump rally campaign thing
and the Nunes sudden flight to the White House in the night thing
and the Nunes personal investments in the Russian winery thing
and the Cyprus bank thing
and Trump not releasing his tax returns thing
and the Republican Party’s rejection of an amendment to require Trump to show his taxes thing
and the election hacking thing
and the GOP platform change to the Ukraine thing
and the Steele Dossier thing
and the Sally Yates can’t testify thing
and the intelligence community’s investigative reports thing
and the Trump reassurance that the Russian connection is all “fake news” thing
and the Chaffetz not willing to start an investigation thing
and the Chaffetz suddenly deciding to go back to private life in the middle of an investigation thing
and the Pam Bondi who was bribed in the Trump University scandal appointed to head the investigation thing
and the alfa-bank thing
and the VEB thing
and the White House going into full-on cover-up mode, refusing to turn over the documents related to the hiring and subsequent firing of Flynn thing
and the Chaffetz and White House blaming the poor vetting of Flynn on Obama thing
and the Polish and British intelligence gave information regarding the hacking back in 2015 to Paul Ryan and he didn't do anything thing
and the Agent M16 following the money thing
and the Trump team KNEW about Flynn's involvement but hired him anyway thing
and the let’s fire Comey thing
and the Mueller let’s fire him too thing
and the Election night Russian trademark gifts thing
and the Russian diplomatic compound electronic equipment destruction thing
and the let’s give back the diplomatic compounds back to the Russians thing
and the let’s back away from Cuba thing
and the donny Jr met with Russians thing
and Trump's secret second meeting with his boss Putin thing

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 30, 2017)

sworder said:


> Its hard for me to see any Trump ties to Russia
> I mean, except for the Flynn thing
> and the Manafort thing
> and the Tillerson thing
> ...



I know this is copypasta, but having "ties" is not a charge. It's nothing.

If you pool together the resources of almost an entire country's media and part of the government's law enforcement capability to come up with "every conceivable thing related to X" and give them over a year, they're obviously going to come up with a list of 'things'.

There's a reason why they call this "the Russia _thing_" or "the Russia _stuff_" rather than a specific crime like, say: "the Russian conspiracy to elect Donald Trump". Because that would cut down the list to about one item.

How many 'things' do you think I can come up with, on my own, in a week, to tie Hillary Clinton to Saudi Arabia for example? This is a country which has directly funded organisations that have killed many Americans in recent years, with the knowledge of Hillary Clinton. She maintained personal ties regardless.

I'm not saying that is necessarily the right road to go down but the point is there are logical fallacies that are being milked until they are bone dry here, and about half of the American public who will drink it up regardless because they're living in hope of getting rid of the clown they have for President.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 30, 2017)

Eric beat me to the punch. 

That's a powerfully listed post, but a lot of those items don't really have anything to do with meaningfully tying trump to russia (pam bondi, trump saying things are fake news, trump hiding his taxes, trump saying dumb things, russians hacking the dnc, trump's team trying to get dirt on clinton).


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 30, 2017)

nothing burger tbh


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 30, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think the more likely answer is that you're just stupid.
> 
> An attentive person that saw Trump as a suitable candidate to begin with?



Nah, my dude.
This guy wasn't even remembered by people within the Campaign. He wasn't even on the payroll. He was a volunteer adviser. .

And Yeah, Trump was suitable and won. Stop being salty all the time. lol.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2017)

sworder said:


> Its hard for me to see any Trump ties to Russia
> I mean, except for the Flynn thing
> and the Manafort thing
> and the Tillerson thing
> ...


Nice BS . Got it from reddit ?
I stopped reading at your 2nd point.
What Tillerson thing you dumb ass ?
Tillerson could be Putin's best friend and thats completely legal.
So I imagine the rest of the list is as full of bullshit as your 2nd point.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Oct 30, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> >Uranium deal


Nah, Mueller is bringing out bullshit indictments to cover up shit.
Well, it things continue to go south, you bloodthirsty idiots will have your war and deaths.
I've never seen such a salty group of people mad over Hillary's defeat.
Trump's a stooge for Israel but you people will get ever worse results with the stooge Pence.

You idiot left leaning people refuse to take responsibility for the DNC fiasco, the rigging against Sanders, as well as supporting a war criminal. Well, if Trump gets impeached, I'll enjoy the civil war and riots. I have nothing to worry about, I won't get harmed. I'm not a big Trump supporter but those crazy white folks aren't going to shoot me  
I feel sorry for you libs as well as the cuckservatives.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 30, 2017)

tfw ur party's dominance of the deep state is so absolute that even while controlling 0/3 branches of government you can manufacture and execute fictional indictments for partisan goals

someone should really investigate the dems for this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Punished Pathos said:


> Nah, Mueller is bringing out bullshit indictments to cover up shit.
> Well, it things continue to go south, you bloodthirsty idiots will have your war and deaths.
> I've never seen such a salty group of people mad over Hillary's defeat.
> Trump's a stooge for Israel but you people will get ever worse results with the stooge Pence.
> ...


Some people would rather see the world burn in order to get Trump out of the office and are still in denial 60 million of their fellow countrymen voted for him.

Anyway they have trouble understanding what illegal even means.
Tillerson speaking as the head of Exxon to Putin doesnt prove collusion.
Kushner spaking to russians on the phone doesnt prove collusion.
Donald Junior also has the right to meet whoever the fuck he wants.
Trump meeting Kislyak the russian ambassador in the oval office doesn't prove it either...or Trump firing Comey.
What would prove collusion - with a foreign government aka treason would be Trump having an offshore account linked to the FSB or Trump having recorded strategic talks with russians on the phone during the election.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Oct 30, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> And Yeah, Trump was suitable and won. Stop being salty all the time. lol.



Hillary is more suitable than Trump. Bringing slavery into Libya, killing "dictators" that were going to ruin the petrodollar and breeding Islamic terror to destabilize countries and foment civil unrest and immigration is what best represents what the average American wants and values.  I rest my case

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2017)

I am also disgusted of how far are the democrats taking the cold war paranoia with lies and deception.
The killing of american democracy was 100 thousand bucks on facebook adds.
The 17 intelligence agencies were 3.
Mueller's investigation on Manafort might be about fucking money laundering and not Russia
Assange who used to be a hero for a lot of them is now a russian spy...again without evidence.. and more and more BS coming tomorrow on CNN...


----------



## sworder (Oct 30, 2017)

the point is not that Trump is guilty because of any of those things, just that there are enough ties to Russia to warrant investigation. bacon literally said NO ties, you'd have to be legally deaf and blind to think there aren't any



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Nice BS . Got it from reddit ?
> I stopped reading at your 2nd point.
> What Tillerson thing you dumb ass ?
> Tillerson could be Putin's best friend and thats completely legal.
> So I imagine the rest of the list is as full of bullshit as your 2nd point.


Trump chose Putin's best friend as secretary of State, NOTHING TO SEE HERE FAKE NEWS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 30, 2017)

In a turn of events Gaara the underdog just blew past both Bacon and Mega. Ladies and Gentlemen what can I say this guy is giving all he's got for the gold

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Zenith (Oct 30, 2017)

sworder said:


> the point is not that Trump is guilty because of any of those things, just that there are enough ties to Russia to warrant investigation. bacon literally said NO ties, you'd have to be legally deaf and blind to think there aren't any
> 
> 
> Trump chose Putin's best friend as secretary of State, NOTHING TO SEE HERE FAKE NEWS



Word on the [wall] street is that the price of the stock of NothingBurger Inc. - the company behind the successful nothingburger, is experiencing unprecedented growth, as relentless demand from devoted Republicans far outstrips the capacity of the company to market their top-of-the-line gourmet burger.

Analysts predict that the markets exuberance will settle after a few days and the stock will revert to normal, but many experts believe the trend could continue depending on how harsh the Federal charges are. In absence of the nothingburger, the company's CEO Bacon Bits, advised customers to fill their stomach with the butHillary salad


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 30, 2017)

sworder said:


> Trump chose Putin's best friend as secretary of State, NOTHING TO SEE HERE FAKE NEWS


Thats the kind of the man you pick when you want to reset relations with a country.


----------



## Queen Vag (Oct 30, 2017)

Good grief some of these posts reinforce why we need the "dumb" rating in this section

Reactions: Agree 10 | Winner 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 30, 2017)

Val said:


> Good grief some of these posts reinforce why we need the "dumb" rating in this section



It's always funny how there are Conspiracy Theorists who calls the whole "Russia" bullshit, yet claims some wild shit like "Deep State runs Globalism". Truly fascinating...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OutlawJohn (Oct 30, 2017)

Haven't been on this since the election.

I see that baconbits as officially fallen off the cliff. Last I was here, he was at least pretending to have a shred of rationality.

These indictments are just the beginning. But whether or not they bring Trump down, the damage has been done. America's standing around the world is more damaged now than even after the Iraq War. American political discourse is shredded. The rest of this century is going to be absolute butt for everyone.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 30, 2017)

Could this be similar to the Nixon incident?  Who knows....Trump may have had help with Russian ties, but he may have let himself not get into the details to play the ignorance card since he had "friends" to do the dirty work for him.

And even if Republicans lose the House in 2018 because of this fiasco: I doubt the Democrats will get the Senate since most Republican senator's re-elections are not until 2020 or 2022.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 30, 2017)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Could this be similar to the Nixon incident? Who knows....Trump may have had help with Russian ties, but he may have let himself not get into the details to play the ignorance card since he had "friends" to do the dirty work for him.



If one of the men did admit that this is bigger than what you think, then yeah it'll go down the same way as Nixon's.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 30, 2017)

It's fine

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 30, 2017)

Assuming everyone who hates Trump is a liberal.....


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Oct 30, 2017)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Assuming everyone who hates Trump is a liberal.....


And not just a decent human being

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 30, 2017)

Zenith said:


> Word on the [wall] street is that the price of the stock of NothingBurger Inc. - the company behind the successful nothingburger, is experiencing unprecedented growth, as relentless demand from devoted Republicans far outstrips the capacity of the company to market their top-of-the-line gourmet burger.
> 
> Analysts predict that the markets exuberance will settle after a few days and the stock will revert to normal, but many experts believe the trend could continue depending on how harsh the Federal charges are. In absence of the nothingburger, the company's CEO Bacon Bits, advised customers to fill their stomach with the butHillary salad
> 
> ...


Is that Dante in your avatar?


----------



## Amol (Oct 30, 2017)

Holy shit just when you think baconbits can't go anymore low he proves you otherwise. 
I legit believe he has some metal barrier that prevents him from seeing truth and having common sense. He was always a shirty poster but the sheer whataboutism this guy is using here to deflect matter at the hands is just something else. 
@baconbits you sure you are against gay people?
Because you are sucking that Trump duck like a pro.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 30, 2017)

OutlawJohn said:


> Haven't been on this since the election.
> 
> I see that baconbits as officially fallen off the cliff. Last I was here, he was at least pretending to have a shred of rationality.
> 
> These indictments are just the beginning. But whether or not they bring Trump down, the damage has been done. America's standing around the world is more damaged now than even after the Iraq War. American political discourse is shredded. The rest of this century is going to be absolute butt for everyone.



The man has let cognitive dissonance control him.  He can't ever admit he's wrong....just like Trump, the man that grew on him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (Oct 31, 2017)

*Special counsel's office: Papadopoulos 'small part' of 'large scale investigation'*


> Washington (CNN)Trump campaign adviser ' guilty plea Monday appears to hint toward even more threads of the ongoing Russia collusion investigation than what the court revealed.
> 
> Lawyers from the Justice Department's special counsel office have repeatedly hinted at how Papadopoulos would contribute to a larger, sensitive investigation.
> 
> ...


----------



## sworder (Oct 31, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> It's fine


Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, a _Republican_, appoints Robert Mueller, a _Republican_, to be in charge of the investigation after a majority _Republican _Congress agreed it should happen

As if there was ever any doubt you were a complete idiot, you make sure to remind us

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 31, 2017)

sworder said:


> Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, a _Republican_, appoints Robert Mueller, a _Republican_, to be in charge of the investigation after a majority _Republican _Congress agreed it should happen
> 
> As if there was ever any doubt you were a complete idiot, you make sure to remind us



Well if we go by Trump supporter logic, the mere fact that they dared go against Trump in any capacity, no matter how slight, automatically makes them liberals by default. They are now traitors to the country and must be jailed, then executed for the crime of supporting Hillary's quest to rule the world through her shadow government powered by pizza made from the corpses of children she raped.


----------



## EJ (Oct 31, 2017)

Amol said:


> Holy shit just when you think baconbits can't go anymore low he proves you otherwise.
> I legit believe he has some metal barrier that prevents him from seeing truth and having common sense. He was always a shirty poster but the sheer whataboutism this guy is using here to deflect matter at the hands is just something else.
> @baconbits you sure you are against gay people?
> Because you are sucking that Trump duck like a pro.


 You go too far.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 31, 2017)

man Papadopoulos is a GOAT last name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Queen Vag (Oct 31, 2017)

Darwin came up with the theory of evolution by researching birds from the Papadopoulos islands.


----------



## Tarot (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow, Papadopoulos is an alumni from my college


----------



## EJ (Oct 31, 2017)

All I know is the Trump train took so many L's at the beginning of this week.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 31, 2017)

Flow said:


> You go too far.



bacon has it coming. Such smug confidence in his own ignorance, as pointed out before, he had months to address it.


----------



## EJ (Oct 31, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> bacon has it coming. Such smug confidence in his own ignorance, as pointed out before, he had months to address it.



He's my friend so it might be my bias showing. I know I would say something similar to a few other users here that are absolutely despicable in my eyes.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 31, 2017)

Man, it must be pretty good to be Sean Spicer right about now. Dude dodged a massive bullet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 31, 2017)

Flow said:


> He's my friend so it might be my bias showing. I know I would say something similar to a few other users here that are absolutely despicable in my eyes.



I've got no sympathy for the ignoramus. You and I both know this is only one of a quickly growing list of topics of which he has shown stark ignorance, hypocrisy, and just plain dishonesty on. Many times willfully so.


----------



## Amol (Oct 31, 2017)

Flow said:


> You go too far.


I didn't actually. As far as forum rules go my post is within criteria. 
Only part of it might be considered offensive is me comparing him to gay person(if you took post literally that is). But then again comparing to gay isn't offensive from my perspective.
In any case that was figure of speech so  there is that. 
I no longer consider bacon as legitimate poster.  He is a unashamed troll. There isn't much difference in him and Kiba nowadays. I am not going to show respect to a troll.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Pliskin (Oct 31, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Nice BS . Got it from reddit ?
> I stopped reading at your 2nd point.
> What Tillerson thing you dumb ass ?
> Tillerson could be Putin's best friend and thats completely legal.
> So I imagine the rest of the list is as full of bullshit as your 2nd point.



Laziest comeback ever. Like literally, ignore copypasta outright or do something witty about it, not this 'hurr durr I will pretend you only posted one point thirty times. I are smart. '


----------



## Zenith (Oct 31, 2017)

A said:


> Is that Dante in your avatar?



yes indeed

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zenith (Oct 31, 2017)

honestly? I don't know why you guys bother replying to the likes of kiba slut boy baconbits or kalondololol when you know they're unapologetic about their ignorance, or are either fishing for a reaction(read: trolling).

It saves you much mental energy you can spend doing other things



Darkmatter said:


> It's always funny how there are Conspiracy Theorists who calls the whole "Russia" bullshit, yet claims some wild shit like "Deep State runs Globalism". Truly fascinating...



can't remember which of the two between gaaraofthedesert or punished pathos but his posts somehow manage to include lines like "the deep state run by the industrial military complex"


----------



## Zenith (Oct 31, 2017)

According to the Economist, the purpose of the investigation is not - only - to take Trump and his administration down but chiefly to damage Russia and their blatant attack on American democracy. That last line can't be stressed out enough. Republicans _and_ Democrats should both be disturbed by the idea that Russia, of all countries, meddled with their elections.

But right now, we live in a very bizarre world where Russia is now friends with the USA and Hillary is somehow trying to take down the country from within with the help of the "deep state".


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 31, 2017)

Fired up my crystal ball earlier, thought you guys might get a kick out of this post from about 10 months from now:


> When are you dems going to just let this go?  It's perfectly normal to be lead out of the White House in handcuffs.  Cooperating with police efforts is very important for society to function.  What did you expect, a movie-style shootout?
> 
> Anyway, a "guilty" verdict means nothing, we all know that the appeals court is where the real action takes place.  But keep chasing this nothingburger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Zenith said:


> honestly? I don't know why you guys bother replying to the likes of kiba slut boy baconbits or kalondololol when you know they're unapologetic about their ignorance, or are either fishing for a reaction(read: trolling).
> 
> It saves you much mental energy you can spend doing other things
> 
> ...


The Deep State is not a conspiracy theory, despite the fact that trumptards have recently adopted the term I ve been using it for years.
Assange, Greenwald, Chomsky, Oliver Stone talked about it, just like university professors before the term started getting used by retards.
Essentially it refers to lobbyists, the intelligence agencies, the pentagon, the oil industry and other forces.
There is nothing laughable about the statement "the deep state run by the military industrial complex". Its an oligarchic system made by bloodthirsty assholes waging wars in the middle east. Not that Trump isnt oligarchic himself, cause he had some heavy backing by the Mercers and others but at least he is making those people anxious.
It maybe laughable to a moron like you but its not laughable to middle easterners who die everyday when some motherfuckers in a suit are screwing them over from the pentagon.
Catch 22 by Joseph Heller is a pretty accurate portrayal of the american system and how the "deep state" works. Its essentially a bureaucratic monster, which allows insane people on its ranks to play games with human lives.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 31, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> The Deep State is not a conspiracy theory, despite the fact that trumptards have recently adopted the term I ve been using it for years.
> Assange, Greenwald, Chomsky, Oliver Stone talked about it, just like university professors before the term started getting used by retards.
> Essentially it refers to lobbyists, the intelligence agencies, the pentagon, the oil industry and other forces.
> There is nothing laughable about the statement "the deep state run by the military industrial complex". Its an oligarchic system made by bloodthirsty assholes waging wars in the middle east. Not that Trump isnt oligarchic himself, cause he had some heavy backing by the Mercers and others but at least he is making those people anxious.
> ...



So by your logic, the Deep State is the Constitution? What's next, saying Clinton was the real President all along?


----------



## Breadman (Oct 31, 2017)

Zenith said:


> honestly? I don't know why you guys bother replying to the likes of kiba slut boy baconbits or kalondololol when you know they're unapologetic about their ignorance, or are either fishing for a reaction(read: trolling).
> 
> It saves you much mental energy you can spend doing other things
> 
> ...



I think it's because if we didn't respond to them, there'd be a general circle jerk for quite a few threads. This at least stirs up interesting conflict and forces people to think about their points and arguments and lay them out. It's good debate practice, at the very least.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 31, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> So by your logic, the Deep State is the Constitution? What's next, saying Clinton was the real President all along?


No I am saying that wall street bankers, other businessmen who were never elected by anyone and special service people who also werent ever elected by anyone, are doing their bidding and are pulling the strings in the US government.... and Trump has gotten all of them mad, more than any president did since Jimmy Carter.
This isnt an Illuminati conspiracy, this is the reality of the situation.
There are no dark rituals and illuminati hoodies, just murderous bureaucratic men in suits who have torched the middle East, destroyed the middle class, and are threatened by Trump's clownish behavior.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 31, 2017)

To no one's surprise:


----------



## EJ (Oct 31, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> No I am saying that wall street bankers, other businessmen who were never elected by anyone and special service people who also werent ever elected by anyone, are doing their bidding and are pulling the strings in the US government.... and Trump has gotten all of them mad, more than any president did since Jimmy Carter.
> This isnt an Illuminati conspiracy, this is the reality of the situation.
> There are no dark rituals and illuminati hoodies, just murderous bureaucratic men in suits who have torched the middle East, destroyed the middle class, and are threatened by Trump's clownish behavior.



Let's not forget that Trump has shown to want to privatize the Afghanistan war. It's amazing and funny at how desperate you are to separate Donald Trump with these people you love to criticize. Trumpism.


----------



## sworder (Oct 31, 2017)

trump melting down on twitter is my favorite 

"ignore all the corruption in my party and pay attention to my tax reform that will add trillions to the deficit and make me richer!!!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 31, 2017)

sworder said:


> trump melting down on twitter is my favorite
> 
> "ignore all the corruption in my party and pay attention to my tax reform that will add trillions to the deficit and make me richer!!!"



As his twitter handle states, the real Trump at work.

And of course, Ivanka is the one doing all the tax work. Just look at the video, dems!


----------



## EJ (Oct 31, 2017)

This dude is so petty I could see him hiding behind his children to face criticism.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 31, 2017)

The attempted spin of "why aren't we investigating Hillary" is the hilarious part to me.  Because as we all know the government can only run one investigation at a time and surely since that's a real and not-at-all-made-up idea we should be investigating the person that _isn't_ currently serving in government first.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 31, 2017)

NF should have a Trump twitter Mega thread.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> No I am saying that wall street bankers, other businessmen who were never elected by anyone and special service people who also werent ever elected by anyone, are doing their bidding and are pulling the strings in the US government.... and Trump has gotten all of them mad, more than any president did since Jimmy Carter.
> This isnt an Illuminati conspiracy, this is the reality of the situation.
> There are no dark rituals and illuminati hoodies, just murderous bureaucratic men in suits who have torched the middle East, destroyed the middle class, and are threatened by Trump's clownish behavior.



They are not mad, he is promising them giant tax cuts. He is trying to take funding away from healthcare programs and reduce taxes to rich people become richer. Why would they be mad?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They are not mad, he is promising them giant tax cuts. He is trying to take funding away from healthcare programs and reduce taxes to rich people become richer. Why would they be mad?



They have to be mad for Gaara's narrative to be internally consistent.  Conspiracy theories _must_ have one individual or group to blame for everything.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> They are not mad, he is promising them giant tax cuts. He is trying to take funding away from healthcare programs and reduce taxes to rich people become richer. Why would they be mad?


Not taking down Assad in Syria would be a good reason for militants in the deep state to hate Trump.


----------



## EJ (Oct 31, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Not taking down Assad in Syria would be a good reason for militants in the deep state to hate Trump.



You were just going on a speech about what was being done in the middle east, yet you continuously ignore my post about the privatizing the Afghanistan war, bringing more troops there, and how he has offered that we should attack terrorist families (innocents). 

Quit acting as if you give a shit about the lives of these people in comparison with a Trump Presidency.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Not taking down Assad in Syria would be a good reason for militants in the deep state to hate Trump.



Wait, we are talking about Wall Street or militants in the deep state?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Flow said:


> You were just going on a speech about what was being done in the middle east, yet you continuously ignore my post about the privatizing the Afghanistan war, bringing more troops there, and how he has offered that we should attack terrorist families (innocents).
> 
> Quit acting as if you give a shit about the lives of these people in comparison with a Trump Presidency.


Afghanistan has been destroyed completely already. It didnt matter that much.
Syria was the big thing most US warmongers wanted and Trump didnt give it to them.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Wait, we are talking about Wall Street or militants in the deep state?


Cant it be both ?
Do you know how much money the company Cheney was executive of, made during the Iraq War ?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Cant it be both ?
> Do you know how much money the company Cheney was executive of, made during the Iraq War ?



No. I didn't come here to debate about deep state militants.

I came here because you said Wall Street hates Trump so I came to debunk this post of yours.

If you won't argue back on that, I accept your surrender.


----------



## EJ (Oct 31, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Afghanistan has been destroyed completely already. It didnt matter that much.



Right, so the lives of people in Afghanistan "doesn't matter much?" You can shut the fuck up about the moral high-ground you try to make it seem as though have on this basis in regards to a section of the middle east then. You cherry-pick who you want to give fuck about depending upon the actions of the current administration.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Flow said:


> Right, so the lives of people in Afghanistan "doesn't matter much?" You can shut the fuck up about the moral high-ground you try to make it seem as though have on this basis in regards to a section of the middle east then. You cherry-pick who you want to give fuck about depending upon the actions of the current administration.


Afganistan has been destroyed already a thousand times over. Even the last Afghans left dont even care t this point.
Syria was closed to being overrun by Jihadists, that didnt happen.


----------



## EJ (Oct 31, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Afganistan has been destroyed already a thousand times over. Even the last Afghans left dont even care t this point.
> Syria was closed to being overrun by Jihadists, that didnt happen.



You keep tap-dancing around the fact that you built an argument of American involvement with the middle-east and how you despised it. When it's brought up to you how Donald Trump has acted in manners of people you critisized, you disregard it stating "It doesn't matter." Truly, years of conflict due to culture, religion, wealth, etc ends because "GaaraoftheDesert1" of an anime forum deemed it such.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 31, 2017)

Flow said:


> This dude is so petty I could see him hiding behind his children to face criticism.



Donald Trump is so petty that he can't resist whining about the media even when passing out Halloween candy to children. That's not a joke by the way, that's what really happened.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 31, 2017)

People are still un-ironically arguing that Trump's plummeting approval rating and gradual downfall is because of the Illuminati?

Y'know, just by law of Occam's Razor, if there really was a _deep state_ against Trump, he wouldn't be in office to begin with. 

And this would be despite Hillary being an absolute dumbshit during her campaign trail.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 31, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Afganistan has been destroyed already a thousand times over. Even the last Afghans left dont even care t this point.
> Syria was closed to being overrun by Jihadists, that didnt happen.


I mean Syria has been war torn for millenias I'm not sure why they matter so much given how you don't care about Afghanistan .   What a shock you're a phony


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 31, 2017)

lol Manafort's daughters' texts prove that Trump and Manafort were much closer than said by Trump and his minions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Oct 31, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> lol Manafort's daughters' texts prove that Trump and Manafort were much closer than said by Trump and his minions.



This is like a fanfiction.

So... this is her?


----------



## Atlas (Oct 31, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> So by your logic, the Deep State is the Constitution? *What's next, saying Clinton was the real President all along?*



Fox is pretty much already doing this.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Oct 31, 2017)

Whoop! There it is! Sam Clovis is also being investigated. Trump cock-holsters, he's the Trump nominee for the USDA.

https://www.politico.com/story/2017/10/31/sam-clovis-senate-russia-investigation-244370

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 31, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Whoop! There it is! Sam Clovis is also being investigated. Trump cock-holsters, he's the Trump nominee for the USDA.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/story/2017/10/31/sam-clovis-senate-russia-investigation-244370
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social



I saw his face in an article talking about names to look out for in regards to these investigations.

I wonder if Trump thought he was a good pick for the Department of Agriculture due to that tract of land underneath his chin.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 1, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 1, 2017)

Oh, did TEST decide to visit to troll Trump?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 1, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Oh, did TEST decide to visit to troll Trump?


More to the point...Trump isn't giving away candy. Only his wife is.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 1, 2017)

So according to the people of Reddit, Sam Clovis's lawyer is the same as the one who was the source of the fake Uranium One deal!


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 1, 2017)

WHEELS WITHIN WHEELS.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 1, 2017)

Parallax said:


> I mean Syria has been war torn for millenias I'm not sure why they matter so much given how you don't care about Afghanistan .   What a shock you're a phony



Wat?

Syria has IIRC consistently been one of the most prosperous Arab countries, historically benefiting from being at the terminus of the Silk Road and on the Mediterranean, making them an ideal place to reload European-bound goods from camel to ship.

Damascus was possibly the greatest city in the world when it was the capital of the Umayyad Caliphate (661-750).

And TBH pre-2011 Syria seems to have been a very orderly and secular society. Assad wasn't any more oppressive than Xi or Putin. He only flipped into genocidal madman mode when his rule was seriously challenged.

Reactions: Sad! 2


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 1, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Wat?
> 
> Syria has IIRC consistently been one of the most prosperous Arab countries, historically benefiting from being at the terminus of the Silk Road and on the Mediterranean, making them an ideal place to reload European-bound goods from camel to ship.
> 
> ...



Assad didn't flip, you moron cuck.
That's the fake arab spring bullshit designed to cause civil unrest which allowed ISIS and other islamic extremism to fester.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Sad! 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 1, 2017)

Punished Pathos said:


> Assad didn't flip, you moron cuck.
> That's the fake arab spring bullshit designed to cause civil unrest which allowed ISIS and other islamic extremism to fester.



Proof?


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 1, 2017)

Punished Pathos said:


> That's the fake arab spring



And then this is where I'm calling bullshit on your SAD! claim.


----------



## Zenith (Nov 1, 2017)

From Russia with loooooooooooove

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 1, 2017)

From Vanity Fair, Trump is panicking so bad he's blaming Jared Kushner who he personally hired! Lol

https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/11/the-west-wing-trump-is-apoplectic-as-allies-fear-impeachment

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 1, 2017)

Speculation says Papadopoulos has been wearing a wire for months.  I can only imagine the panic that's going on at the moment.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 1, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> From Vanity Fair, Trump is panicking so bad he's blaming Jared Kushner who he personally hired! Lol
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/11/the-west-wing-trump-is-apoplectic-as-allies-fear-impeachment



Damn, he's very quick to throw his son-in-law under the bus, isn't he?

When more info from the investigation and the charges come to light, I can only imagine that the White House will crumble from the inside out as people start jumping ship.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 1, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Damn, he's very quick to throw his son-in-law under the bus, isn't he?



He'd throw Donald Trump Jr. under the bus in a second if he thought it would get him a +2 in the polls.

Why anyone shows him even the slightest shred of loyalty I'll never know.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 1, 2017)

WorkingMoogle said:


> He'd throw Donald Trump Jr. under the bus in a second if he thought it would get him a +2 in the polls.
> 
> Why anyone shows him even the slightest shred of loyalty I'll never know.



Because Conservatives think they must show respect to that alpha-male patriarchy, and they think Trump is that alpha male?   

I mean, just look at Mega's avatar.  He thinks a God-Emperor level man is some Twitter spamming fool who lives off MAGA memes.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> From Vanity Fair, Trump is panicking so bad he's blaming Jared Kushner who he personally hired! Lol
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/11/the-west-wing-trump-is-apoplectic-as-allies-fear-impeachment


Rofl what

I wanna say this can't be real


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Because Conservatives think they must show respect to that alpha-male patriarchy, and they think Trump is that alpha male?
> 
> I mean, just look at Mega's avatar.  He thinks a God-Emperor level man is some Twitter spamming fool who lives off MAGA memes.


The crazy thing is a lot of his supporters do see him as an alpha dog when he's so cripplingly insecure it's pretty sad and hysterical

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rain (Nov 1, 2017)

Regarding the "Russia delusion"



> But what happens when the processes and redemptive institutions lauded above all else produce the monstrosity of this moment? It is not simply a political crisis, but rather the collapse of the liberal symbolic universe, in which the educated, tech-savvy and data-informed ‘geniuses’ are revealed to be fools ruled by their irrational investments. In Foucauldian terms, the liberal technocratic regime of truth, with its recourse to ‘facts’ as a mechanism of cultural and political validation, has collapsed.





> For Clinton – a deeply flawed, passionless candidate with a unique ability to both misread and condescend to the electorate – there could only be one narrative to preserve a sense of history thwarted: Russian subversion. The overwhelming liberal response to this trauma has been one of complete fetishistic disavowal: ‘I know very well we lost an unlosable election, but nevertheless, Russia!’ The failures are externalised, the identity is preserved and the hyperactive drive is deployed towards exposing a vast network of corrupting agents. And so an empire in search of an enemy and liberals looking to snuff out the remnants of history have stumbled across the eternal treachery of ‘the Russian’.

Reactions: Sad! 2


----------



## OutlawJohn (Nov 1, 2017)

Lol, the administration is about to bloody itself badly. As soon as Trump starts blaming people, they start running to Mueller. We should name October 30th Mueller Day from now on; what a well-played strategy.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 1, 2017)

OutlawJohn said:


> Lol, the administration is about to bloody itself badly. As soon as Trump starts blaming people, they start running to Mueller. We should name October 30th Mueller Day from now on; what a well-played strategy.


Mueller is not to be fucked with.  He is an old pro at this game, and Trump is a complete noob.  He has no political savvy whatsoever, and could end up shooting himself in the foot with every desperate move he makes.

If Trump really is hiding something, I'm almost certain Mueller is going to expose it.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 1, 2017)

Keep the Pressure on and Trump will probably self incriminate himself aint no way any Lawyer would ever put him on the Witness stand that is for sure.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 1, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Keep the Pressure on and Trump will probably self incriminate himself aint no way any Lawyer would ever put him on the Witness stand that is for sure.


Shake the bushes and see what comes out.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Nov 1, 2017)

Hitt said:


> Mueller is not to be fucked with.  He is an old pro at this game, and Trump is a complete noob.  He has no political savvy whatsoever, and could end up shooting himself in the foot with every desperate move he makes.
> 
> If Trump really is hiding something, I'm almost certain Mueller is going to expose it.



Damn skippy.

It's sucks that our republic has fallen this low. But at least it's damn entertaining.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 1, 2017)

http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/358241-ex-trump-aide-on-mueller-indictment-trump-is-f-ked

“Trump is at 33 percent in Gallup. You can’t go any lower. He’s fucked.”


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 2, 2017)

Laid out very well here.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 2, 2017)

Sam Clovis has withdrawn from the nomination for the USDA following the probe.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 2, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Sam Clovis has withdrawn from the nomination for the USDA following the probe.



WHY? THERE'S NOTHING THERE.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 2, 2017)

At this point it's probably more suspicious to accept a position with Trump's administration.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 2, 2017)

Lol, As I already knew a year ago, Twitter staff was literally helping censor harmful news relating to Hillary/DNC .

They likely did the same with Pro-Bernie tweets against Hillary also.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 2, 2017)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Lol, As I already knew a year ago, Twitter staff was literally helping censor harmful news relating to Hillary/DNC .
> 
> They likely did the same with Pro-Bernie tweets against Hillary also.



Trump slut, you are misrepresenting the info and getting it from a screenshot means  you are only representing ONE side of the story.

CNBC reported.

Oh and Sessions may have committed perjury.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 2, 2017)

Now for some real news and stay on topic, the DOJ has identified 6 Russian officials involved with the actual hacks and they have evidence to charge them. One of them isn't Seth Rich, bitches.



http://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...c-hack-wsj-idUSKBN1D21MI?utm_source=applenews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 2, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Now for some real news and stay on topic, the DOJ has identified 6 Russian officials involved with the actual hacks and they have evidence to charge them. One of them isn't Seth Rich, bitches.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...c-hack-wsj-idUSKBN1D21MI?utm_source=applenews




popcorn.gif

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 2, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Now for some real news and stay on topic, the DOJ has identified 6 Russian officials involved with the actual hacks and they have evidence to charge them. One of them isn't Seth Rich, bitches.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...c-hack-wsj-idUSKBN1D21MI?utm_source=applenews



Luckily, he's remembered. Bless his heart.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 2, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Trump slut, you are misrepresenting the info and getting it from a screenshot means  you are only representing ONE side of the story.
> 
> CNBC reported.
> 
> Oh and Sessions may have committed perjury.



"may have"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2017)

Atlas said:


> "may have"





Zatch said:


> Luckily, he's remembered. Bless his heart.




You all need to quit picking on Jeff Sessions. He may be a scumbag, but he makes great cookies and that has to count for something....


----------



## OutlawJohn (Nov 2, 2017)

It's getting difficult to comprehend the Trump Administration's level of fuckedness.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 2, 2017)

OutlawJohn said:


> It's getting difficult to comprehend the Trump Administration's level of fuckedness.



I'm sure once one of Trump' s own kids/in laws get an indictment, the darkest of shits will hit the fan. Just sit back and stay tuned.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 2, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> I'm sure once one of Trump' s own kids/in laws get an indictment, the darkest of shits will hit the fan. Just sit back and stay tuned.



Fingers crossed Jared next week.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2017)

Trump would burn down the White House if his son or daughter were indicted. 

Jared is 50/50 imo


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

I dunno guys after watching the last year of Brazilian politics my capacity for optimism has reached near zero.

I have learned a president is allowed to break literally any law as long as he is willing to donate enough taxpayer money to the congressmen who are supposed to judge him.

In Brazil's case's out president has already given tens of billions of dollars to the congress to escape two judicial indictments for corruption.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 2, 2017)

Jared is iffy, yeah. If Ivanka got indicted, he would fire Mueller.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 2, 2017)

The point is, Trump is allowed to rape a child on national television, as long as the right-wing media manages to excuse it, and voters are ideologue enough to be willing to buy it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 2, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I dunno guys after watching the last year of Brazilian politics my capacity for optimism has reached near zero.
> 
> I have learned a president is allowed to break literally any law as long as he is willing to donate enough taxpayer money to the congressmen who are supposed to judge him.
> 
> In Brazil's case's out president has already given tens of billions of dollars to the congress to escape two judicial indictments for corruption.



I hope this investigation works out and your faith & optimism are restored. I really do. I feel your anxiety and fear of lingering miscarriage of justice, but let's wait and see.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2017)

I just read an article talking about Trumps "Sons" and was confused. 



I legitimately forgot Eric existed


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 2, 2017)

Al Franken: SESSIONS! You have some explaining to do!


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 2, 2017)

Fiona said:


> You all need to quit picking on Jeff Sessions. He may be a scumbag, but he makes great cookies and that has to count for something....



Now you see I dont trust Keebler...never trusted that fucking elf.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Now you see I dont trust Keebler...never trusted that fucking elf.



You don't have to trust someone to get fat and eat their cookies


----------



## Atlas (Nov 2, 2017)

Utopia Realm said:


> I'm sure once one of Trump' s own kids/in laws get an indictment, the darkest of shits will hit the fan. Just sit back and stay tuned.



I read somewhere that Mueller likes to go after family. Hopefully he nabs one of them soon. Ivanka would definitely hit the hardest.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 2, 2017)

Fiona said:


> I just read an article talking about Trumps "Sons" and was confused.
> 
> 
> 
> I legitimately forgot Eric existed






This being said, I could certainly envisage him throwing Tiffany under the bus and not caring haha.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Nov 2, 2017)

NYT on Session's possibly being called back to explain why he lied under oath.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 2, 2017)

*Robert Mueller is reportedly zeroing in on Jared Kushner over his role in firing James Comey*
http://www.businessinsider.com/robert-mueller-russia-trump-jared-kushner-2017-11



> The White House senior adviser Jared Kushner has turned over documents to the special counsel Robert Mueller as investigators have expressed interest his role in the firing of James Comey as FBI director, .
> 
> CNN reported that Kushner, President Donald Trump's son-in-law, turned over the documents to Mueller "in recent weeks." Trump fired Comey in May.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hoo boy, if Jared Kushner gets indicted over this, then things will get _really _interesting at the White House.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 3, 2017)

Kushner and Sessions are definitely on the hot plate.  It might be a chaotic Christmas for the Trump family.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 3, 2017)

Look at this asshole demanding Mueller to recuse himself.

http://www.businessinsider.com/repu...move-bob-mueller-from-special-counsel-2017-11


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 3, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Look at this asshole demanding Mueller to recuse himself.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/repu...move-bob-mueller-from-special-counsel-2017-11



They are a bit transparent about their apparent guilt, aren't they?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 3, 2017)

I heard Mueller got a parking ticket in Wisconsin in June of '93 so I too am having doubts on his ability to remain impartial due to this completely unrelated item.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 3, 2017)

If Trump gets impeached Reublican supporters will say it's because Muller cheated/Washington elite etc. rather than Trump or his staff committed any crime.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 3, 2017)

Sherlōck said:


> If Trump gets impeached Reublican supporters will say it's because Muller cheated/Washington elite etc. rather than Trump or his staff committed any crime.



We already have some people saying similar things right now, so that is not far from the mark.  Worst-case scenario is that we'd get a civil war over it, given how zealous some of Trump's supporters seem to be.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 3, 2017)

Looks like Sessions could be next on the list.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 3, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Looks like Sessions could be next on the list.



Good. He shouldn't have been confirmed anyhow.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 3, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Good. He shouldn't have been confirmed anyhow.



At this point, there is very little possibility that Trump somehow did not know about the collusion, and very little possibility he did not have a direct hand in it.

As in the case with Sessions, since recent statements have implicated him.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 3, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> At this point, there is very little possibility that Trump somehow did not know about the collusion, and very little possibility he did not have a direct hand in it.


The key is, is there any hard evidence that shows that.


----------



## Niitris (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm more than certain Trump knows something. Whether that something is enough to even file charges, much less remove him from office, is the bigger question.

Even then, I don't believe the Repubs would let him get ousted since it'd make them look bad.


----------



## Breadman (Nov 3, 2017)

It's amazing how many dominoes are falling one by one. I wonder if we'll ever get to some more major evidence, or if it will stay with these small fry for now?

Because hoo boy... I thought the Russian Collusion thing at first was a load of crap, but as the year's gone on...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 3, 2017)

BREAKING news



WASHINGTON — Carter Page, a foreign policy adviser to the Trump presidential campaign, met Russian government officials during a July 2016 trip he took to Moscow, according to testimony he gave on Thursday to the House Intelligence Committee.

Shortly after the trip, Mr. Page sent an email to at least one Trump campaign aide describing insights he had after conversations with government officials, legislators and business executives during his time in Moscow, according to one person familiar with the contents of the message. The email was read aloud during the closed-door testimony.

The new details of the trip present a different picture than the account Mr. Page has given during numerous appearances in the news media in recent months and are yet another example of a Trump adviser meeting with Russians officials during the 2016 campaign. In multiple interviews with The New York Times, he had either denied meeting with any Russian government officials during the July 2016 visit or sidestepped the question, saying he met with “mostly scholars.”

Mr. Page confirmed the meetings in an interview on Friday evening, but played down their significance.

“I had a very brief hello to a couple of people. That was it,” he said. He said one of the people he met was a “senior person,” but would not confirm the person’s identity.

He confirmed that an email he had written to the campaign after that trip to Moscow was presented to him during Thursday’s appearance before the House Intelligence Committee.

Mr. Page acknowledged his meeting with Russian government officials during sharp questioning by Representative Adam B. Schiff of California, the top Democrat on the committee, according to a congressional official familiar with the exchange.

During another part of the testimony, Mr. Page was questioned about a trip to Budapest, although it was not immediately clear why. Mr. Page told The Times earlier this year that he had taken that trip around Labor Day weekend last year, but he said he had not met with any Russians.

“It was a short four-day trip over a long holiday weekend at the end of the summer,” Mr. Page said at the time. “I had a nice trip up the Danube, to the Visegrad castle, did a lot of sightseeing and went to a jazz club. Not much to report.”

Court records unsealed on Monday revealed that another campaign adviser, George Papadopoulos, met with Russian officials in 2016 and was offered damaging information about Hillary Clinton in the form of “thousands of emails.” The court records were released by Robert S. Mueller III, the special counsel investigating Russian attempts to disrupt the presidential election last year and whether any of President Trump’s associates helped in that effort.

Mr. Page was questioned by the F.B.I. earlier this year and has also appeared before the grand jury as part of the special counsel’s inquiry.

The House Intelligence Committee is one of three congressional investigations that are also examining these issues.

Mr. Page’s trip to Moscow in July 2016 was never a secret, and during the trip, he gave a speech at a graduation ceremony at the New Economic School, a university there. But the trip was of a counterintelligence investigation begun by the F.B.I. later that month.

In his talk at the university, Mr. Page criticized American policy toward Russia in terms that echoed the position of President Vladimir V. Putin of Russia. “Washington and other Western capitals have impeded potential progress through their often hypocritical focus on ideas such as democratization, inequality, corruption and regime change,” Mr. Page said.

His remarks accorded with Mr. Trump’s positive view of the Russian president, which had prompted speculation about what Mr. Trump saw in Mr. Putin — more commonly denounced in the United States as a ruthless, anti-Western autocrat.

Mr. Page left the Trump campaign not long after the trip, and since then, Mr. Trump’s advisers tried to distance the campaign from Mr. Page.

During another trip to Moscow, in December 2016, after Mr. Page had left the Trump campaign, he said he planned to meet with “business leaders and thought leaders.” At the time,  that no government officials planned to meet Mr. Page and that the Kremlin had never had any contact with him.

“We have learned about this from the press,” the spokesman, Dmitri S. Peskov, told the news agency Interfax.

A former Navy officer and Annapolis graduate, Mr. Page was unknown in Washington foreign policy circles when Mr. Trump announced him as a member of his team of advisers in March 2016.

Mr. Page lived in Moscow from 2004 to 2007 while working as a junior investment banker for Merrill Lynch.

Mr. Page subsequently started his own investment firm, Global Energy Capital, and teamed up on some deals with a Russian businessman, Sergey Yatsenko. Mr. Yatsenko had been deputy chief financial officer for the Russian energy giant Gazprom, which is majority-owned by the government and has close ties to Mr. Putin.

Mr. Page  — but not charged — in an F.B.I. investigation in 2013 that targeted people suspected of being Russian intelligence officers in New York. One of the of three men who was later charged with being an unregistered agent of a foreign power had met Mr. Page at an energy symposium, and was recorded describing him as having dreams of lucrative deals.

Mr. Page had said he did not know the man was an intelligence officer.

In a video of a December 2016 speech he gave in Moscow, Mr. Page told the audience that he had met with an executive of Rosneft, another major Russian energy company. He said that person was a “friend.”

His time on the Trump campaign was short, but he has described the experience as particularly meaningful.

“The half year I spent on the Trump campaign meant more to me than the five years I spent in the Navy,” he said in an interview earlier this year.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 4, 2017)

It will be funny if the only result of this investigation is more sanctions on some Russians and that`s it. Good job! You can go home, guys! Thanks for cooperation. No American should suffer for Russian dirty deeds.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Nov 4, 2017)

Is there a general Trump-Russia thread. Things may be picking up enough to merit one.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 5, 2017)

BREAKING NEWS: Mueller is reported to have enough evidence to charge Michael Flynn AND his son!

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...nce-bring-charges-flynn-investigation-n817666

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 5, 2017)

Not surprised Flynn is part of this. His son sounds like extra bonus points tho.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2017)

I pray to god Trump starts throwing out pardons. 


The political fallout will be amazing


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 5, 2017)

@baconbits Y'all remember this? lol


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> @baconbits Y'all remember this? lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2017)

Damn it just keeps mounting 

I'm soooo excited to read the damage control here


----------



## Detective (Nov 5, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Damn it just keeps mounting
> 
> I'm soooo excited to read the damage control here



@baconbits : Due to.... ah... unforeseen circumstances, the NF Covfefe is down for "scheduled" maintenance for the duration of something similar to the lifespan of the greatest criminal prosecution trial in US history. 

- Bacon Spicer


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't think I need a new thread for this since Ross will probably be connected somehow to Mueller's investigations.

*Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross Failed To Disclose Ties To Vladimir Putin*



It just keeps getting worse for the Administration.


----------



## EJ (Nov 5, 2017)

@baconbits I win make me a mod s

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2017)

The deflection and excuse making should be top notch. 




> *"Come one Trump barely knew the man!"*





> *"What he did isn't TECHNICALLY illegal guys calm down...."*





> *"Why are we talking about this when Obama did that one thing that one time???? SAD!"*



*



"Just another nothingburger! Trumps gonna #MAGA whether you libcucks wanna let him or not!"

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 5, 2017)

Duh... Flynn is "low level"? lol


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh and obligatory...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 5, 2017)

Fiona said:


> The deflection and excuse making should be top notch.


I'm waiting for when D. Trump Jr. is tapped. 

I can't wait for the spin "while technically they are related it's well documented that Trump is an inattentive parent and it can basically be said he barely knows his son.  Any illegal actions by the son can by no means be held against his father."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 5, 2017)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'm waiting for when D. Trump Jr. is tapped.
> 
> I can't wait for the spin "while technically they are related it's well documented that Trump is an inattentive parent and it can basically be said he barely knows his son.  Any illegal actions by the son can by no means be held against his father."



Is Jared in Japan right now? If not, there's a good chance something is stirring with Mueller, and he's shifting assets and hiring more legal counsel.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2017)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'm waiting for when D. Trump Jr. is tapped.
> 
> I can't wait for the spin "while technically they are related it's well documented that Trump is an inattentive parent and it can basically be said he barely knows his son.  Any illegal actions by the son can by no means be held against his father."




Oh god the meltdown if that were to happen. 

Trump would implode if either Donny Jr or Ivanka were charged with anything. I honestly am praying that it does. I don't care what for, but I want them charged with something just so I can see the reactions.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Oh god the meltdown if that were to happen.
> 
> Trump would implode if either Donny Jr or Ivanka were charged with anything. I honestly am praying that it does. I don't care what for, but I want them charged with something just so I can see the reactions.



Is it just me or has baconbits disappeared with the first charges?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EJ (Nov 5, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Is it just me or has baconbits disappeared with the first charges?


 Weekend. He barely post during this time.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Is it just me or has baconbits disappeared with the first charges?



Don't worry he will show up and dazzle us all with impartiality

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2017)

Sup kids. Blueland is getting a little lame so I thought I'd let you guys spice it up.

Russia is fake news. Trump's only crime is being a moron.

It's been fun watching everyone freak out about tax evasion charges.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2017)

EJ said:


> Weekend. He barely post during this time.



They were filed on Monday tho. He showed up at first but got eviscerated.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2017)

Yeah I mean tax fraud isn't a crime lolol fake news


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Your money and education should not have resulted in someone this stupid.


YES Kaiba hi

Nah the dumb people are the ones still buying the Russia bullshit this many months in.
I'm sure Bacon and whoever else have linked this ad nauseam, but here it is again, for your further edification:


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> YES Kaiba hi
> 
> Nah the dumb people are the ones still buying the Russia bullshit this many months in.
> I'm sure Bacon and whoever else have linked this ad nauseam, but here it is again, for your further edification:



You've been wrong in your predictions for *8 fucking years.

I take you less seriously than bacon.
*
Also, trying to cite bacon's reliance on sources as if he's credible just shows how out of the loop you are. Retire, old man.


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2017)

I am retired Q_Q

And I have literally never been wrong except about Trump and everyone was wrong about that.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> I am retired Q_Q
> 
> And I have literally never been wrong except about Trump and everyone was wrong about that.



You've been wrong up and down. You were wrong about Mitt, you were wrong about Hillary, twice; you've just shown up here just to be fucking wrong.

I mean you're calling the Russia shit fake news right as _charges are being filed._

How stupid is that?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> I am retired Q_Q
> 
> And I have literally never been wrong except about Trump and everyone was wrong about that.



Wait, you don't believe in any of these charges Mueller has brought forth? How did the judge OK the arrest warrants?


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You've been wrong up and down. You were wrong about Mitt, you were wrong about Hillary, you've just shown up here just to be fucking wrong.
> 
> I mean you're calling the Russia shit fake news right as _charges are being filed._
> 
> How stupid is that?


Tax evasion charges relating to things minor campaign functionaries did before ever meeting Trump.

You're just being willfully blind and buying into the media narrative.

And if by "wrong about Hillary" you mean in supporting her when she was a shapeshifting lizardperson, nah, I always knew that. She was and always will be a more competent politician than Barry, and really no less corrupt.
I never said Romney would win, it's been 6 years, calm down about that. I did say he was absolutely based, and oh look, he's calling out Trump. He is absolutely based.



Zatch said:


> Wait, you don't believe in any of these charges Mueller has brought forth? How did the judge OK the arrest warrants?


Charges, as I said, that do not relate to Russia or Trump in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> Tax evasion charges relating to things minor campaign functionaries did before ever meeting Trump.
> 
> You're just being willfully blind and buying into the media narrative.
> 
> ...



Papadopoulos was literally arrested and charged and plead guilty because of Russia.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> Tax evasion charges relating to things minor campaign functionaries did before ever meeting Trump.
> 
> You're just being willfully blind and buying into the media narrative.
> 
> ...



Dude. 

You haven't followed this at all. Just stop.


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2017)

Zatch said:


> Papadopoulos was literally arrested and charged and plead guilty because of Russia.


Making false statements.
Relating to some Russian nonsense from before he met Trump.
The Trump campaign didn't even pay this guy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> Making false statements.
> Relating to some Russian nonsense from before he met Trump.
> The Trump campaign didn't even pay this guy.



Legendary stupidity, and absolutely no excuse for it.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> I am retired Q_Q
> 
> And I have literally never been wrong except about Trump and everyone was wrong about that.


You were wrong about talent


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> Making false statements.
> Relating to some Russian nonsense from before he met Trump.
> The Trump campaign didn't even pay this guy.



Then why was Sam Clovis investigated and then dropped out of running for USDA nominee?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> Making false statements.
> Relating to some Russian nonsense from before he met Trump.
> The Trump campaign didn't even pay this guy.



Thats a complete lie though. 


The Russia related statements were while he was working for the campaign. They have emails of him communicating with campaign officials about the Russian contacts. 

Did you not read the indictment info?


----------



## Hitt (Nov 5, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Did you not read the indictment info?


This guy doesn't research anything.  He just talks out of his ass on and on again.

I mean he makes for a great punching bag since he leaves holes a mile wide, but then I feel like I'm picking on a special needs kid after a while.

He's just a sheltered spoiled brat, and will never change.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2017)

Fiona said:


> Thats a complete lie though.
> 
> 
> The Russia related statements were while he was working for the campaign. They have emails of him communicating with campaign officials about the Russian contacts.
> ...


The statements were while he was volunteering for the campaign

the statements were about things that happened before the campaign

not a lie


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> The statements were while he was volunteering for the campaign
> 
> the statements were about things that happened before the campaign
> 
> not a lie




No......its explicitly stated that these communications were ongoing and active while the campaign was still going on.

Thats why he was questioned in the first place. Thats why he lied which is what led to his indictment and forced cooperation with the FBI.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> Making false statements.
> Relating to some Russian nonsense from before he met Trump.
> The Trump campaign didn't even pay this guy.



Besides your first two egregious claims, Manafort's daughter confirmed her father, THE CAMPAIGN CHAIRMAN, wasn't paid. Does Manafort have nothing to do with Trump, too?


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 5, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Your money and education should not have resulted in someone this stupid.


well thats the thing. people like blue are supposed to be the most highly educated because they have money and therefor go to the best schools. yet, positions of power in the u.s are full with people like that and look where we are. these "professionals" cant be learning much.


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

Does Blue have a Ph.D from Trump University? Who cares, fake uni.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> Tax evasion charges


I know I'm going to regret even posting here but...

 is the list of actual charges filed against Manafort and Gates.  They were charged with:

- Conspiracy against the United States
- Conspiracy to launder money
- Failure to file reports of foreign bank and financial accounts
- Acting as an unregistered agent of a foreign principal
- False and misleading FARA statements
- [Making] false statements [to the DoJ]

That's quite a bit beyond the deflection of "tax evasion."

The charges against Papadopoulos are .  He was charged with making false statements during the course of investigation by the FBI:



> to wit, defendant PAPADOPOULOS lied to special agents of the Federal Bureau of Investigation, concerning a federal investigation based out of the District of Columbia, about the timing, extent, and nature of his relationships and interactions with certain foreign nationals whom he understood to have close connections with senior Russian government officials.



You can say Trump didn't know about any of it.  That might even be true.  But the investigation is certainly heating up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2017)

Put a pin in this. 

Trump won't be indicted, charged, or implicated in any specific crime involving Russia.

It's all fake news, it's always been fake news. 



Normality said:


> positions of power in the u.s are full with people like that and look where we are. these "professionals" cant be learning much.


Yes, people who are educated enough to see past a media narrative. We're a rare breed. 
Which kind of surprises me because it seems perfectly obvious to me, but I guess the masses will be asses.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2017)

EvilMoogle said:


> I know I'm going to regret even posting here but...
> 
> is the list of actual charges filed against Manafort and Gates.  They were charged with:
> 
> ...


Literally every single one of those charges are "You didn't give us our money and you lied about giving us our money."


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> Put a pin in this.
> 
> Trump won't be indicted, charged, or implicated in any specific crime involving Russia.
> 
> It's all fake news, it's always been fake news.



How is it "Fake news" when there are REAL charges and REAL evidence?


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2017)

I saw that!
And no, I was just drawing for this thread. 

Request something!


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

Fiona said:


> How is it "Fake news" when there are REAL charges and REAL evidence?


Stop being purely political once charges were filed. Now this is a matter of law.

To be oblivious to this is fucking retarded.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> Sup kids. Blueland is getting a little lame so I thought I'd let you guys spice it up.
> 
> Russia is fake news. Trump's only crime is being a moron.
> 
> It's been fun watching everyone freak out about tax evasion charges.


...man you have been out of the loop.


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2017)

Fiona said:


> How is it "Fake news" when there are REAL charges and REAL evidence?


Because they're trying to convince you that Trump colluding with Russia is common knowledge that Mueller is just working to prove now.

The opposite is true. There's absolutely zero evidence, circumstantial or otherwise, it ever happened.
There is no REASON for it to ever have happened. Russia is a pathetic piece of shit of a country.


If they said Trump colluded with China, I'd think that more credible.
It's a made-up narrative to discredit his presidency. It's a lie being sold to the American people. 

And I mean, it's Trump. He's discredited himself enough.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> Because they're trying to convince you that Trump colluding with Russia is common knowledge that Mueller is just working to prove now.
> 
> The opposite is true. There's absolutely zero evidence, circumstantial or otherwise, it ever happened.
> There is no REASON for it to ever have happened. Russia is a pathetic piece of shit of a country.
> ...


Blue, there's loads of evidence now, and they've also tried with France and succeeded with Britain with Brexit. Seriously, you are REALLY out of the loop,


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2017)

I honestly can't tell if he is being serious or not.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 5, 2017)

Fiona said:


> I honestly can't tell if he is being serious or not.



I think he just wanted to advertise his drawing thread.

But he could read these two, fresh articles. After, he can draft a thesis that explains away the facts and asserts his opinion. If he doesn't, I'll take him for a troll.


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2017)

I'll be back in a couple of years to say I told you so I guess.

Or to let you guys say I told you so.
That won't happen tho. 

>advertise my drawing thread

rude, I'm just bored
no drawing for you

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> Because they're trying to convince you that Trump colluding with Russia is common knowledge that Mueller is just working to prove now.
> 
> The opposite is true. There's absolutely zero evidence, circumstantial or otherwise, it ever happened.
> There is no REASON for it to ever have happened. Russia is a pathetic piece of shit of a country.
> ...


Clearly nothing to hide.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 5, 2017)

*At least nine people in Trump’s orbit had contact with Russians during campaign and transition*




> After questions emerged about whether campaign foreign policy adviser Carter Page had ties to Russia, President Trump called him a “very low-level member” of a committee and said that “I don’t think I’ve ever spoken to him.”
> 
> When it was revealed that his son met with a Russian lawyer at Trump Tower, the president told reporters that “zero happened from the meeting” and that “the press made a very big deal over something that really a lot of people would do.”
> 
> ...



Just a big ol' nothing burger.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue said:


> I'll be back in a couple of years to say I told you so I guess.
> 
> Or to let you guys say I told you so.
> That won't happen tho.
> ...


Blue, you have been so out of touch you think we're still in 2013 where Russia wasn't much of a threat to anyone but its own neighbors.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2017)

Fiona said:


> I honestly can't tell if he is being serious or not.



He is. He's really this stupid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2017)

Blue said:


> I'll be back in a couple of years to say I told you so I guess.
> 
> Or to let you guys say I told you so.
> That won't happen tho.
> ...



You said this every fucking time.

And you were wrong.

EVERY. FUCKING. TIME.

Eight years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You said this every fucking time.
> 
> And you were wrong.
> 
> ...


About what? Something related to Obama?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 6, 2017)

RemChu said:


> About what? Something related to Obama?



Every election so far. Every primary. Congressional race predictions, policy outcomes, etc.

Even just other issues as well...man, I used to have to debate this clunkhead that agnostic and atheist aren't mutually exclusive, because he always used to former as some way to feel superior to atheists and theists.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Every election so far. Every primary. Congressional race predictions, policy outcomes, etc.


Hahaha,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 6, 2017)

It was thought to be impossible, but Donald Jr. is even dumber than Eric! He agreed to re-evaluating the Magnitsky Act with the Russian lawyer if they win!

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...russia-law-may-be-reviewed-moscow-lawyer-says



> “Looking ahead, if we come to power, we can return to this issue and think what to do about it,’’ Trump Jr. said of the 2012 law, she recalled. “I understand our side may have messed up, but it’ll take a long time to get to the bottom of it,” he added, according to her.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 6, 2017)

So, Carter Page's closed door testimony to House came out and it was revealed that he already told the Trump campaign about his trips to Russia.

http://www.businessinsider.com/carter-page-congressional-testimony-transcript-steele-dossier-2017-11


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 7, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> So, Carter Page's closed door testimony to House came out and it was revealed that he already told the Trump campaign about his trips to Russia.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/carter-page-congressional-testimony-transcript-steele-dossier-2017-11



So, it can be safely said at this point that the foundation of the Trump administration is about to come down around itself.


----------



## Breadman (Nov 7, 2017)

>Realizes that even Trey Gowdy is a part of the group investigating into this.



Gonna be funny to see the repubs who always applauded Trey Gowdy stab him in the back now that he's not supporting their "team".


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 7, 2017)

Carter Page testified that Corey Lewandowski knew about his Russia trip.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 7, 2017)

So full of shit

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Tarot (Nov 8, 2017)

Holy fuck, I leave for a few days and all the retired right-wing trashposters have been resurrected.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 8, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> Holy fuck, I leave for a few days and all the retired right-wing trashposters have been resurrected.



Given things are heating up with the Mueller investigation, it should be expected that the fire under the Republican's reputation would draw them all out.



Foxve said:


> So full of shit



I think I heard about that a bit earlier, but that is only begging for "obstruction of justice" charges, given how far along the investigation is.


----------



## EJ (Nov 8, 2017)

If the Trump administration has nothing to hide, why would they even call for Mueller's resignation? Fucking idiots. Let's say there was nothing to be found....how would it be tactful to call for his resignation?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 8, 2017)

EJ said:


> If the Trump administration has nothing to hide, why would they even call for Mueller's resignation? Fucking idiots. Let's say there was nothing to be found....how would it be tactful to call for his resignation?


You just don't understand, Trump is playing an Interdimensional Virtual-Pong Championship Tournament.

You may think you just scored a point, but really it was Trump who scored a point.

...And something about swamp monsters and Old Man Jenkins being the one under the mask.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2017)

Death Arcana said:


> Holy fuck, I leave for a few days and all the retired right-wing trashposters have been resurrected.


They felt a disturbance in the force.


----------



## Amol (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't know if this was already posted or not but apparently Bannon told Trump to defund Mueller investigation. 
Without money he thinks investigation would just die.
All rest of Trump's advisors advised against that and hence Trump didn't actually act on it.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 11, 2017)

So guys, Papa lied to the FbI due to his blind loyalty to Trump but he was shocked that Trump left him to dry when caught. Also that he was in contact with Trump adviser Stephen Miller!



Also it is official, Trump would rather believe Putin over his own US intelligence agencies.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 11, 2017)

If I was Putin I would be extremely mad at the racist and vulgar way the US has treated Russia.
People from all over the US government are calling him a thug and a criminal, while Bush, Cheney. Hillary and Obama had more blood on their hands than he did in 16 years as the Russian President and PM.
They are accusing him of hacking the election with 100.000 dollars when they literally picked the president of the russian federation in 1993.
97% of the crimeans consider themselves russian, while russians all over the world have to sit down and listen to american propagandists accusing them of being war criminals, while also accusing them of picking the retarded president the americans themselves elected.
This has gone too far and the United States of International Murderers should be ashamed of themselves of this extreme hipocrisy.
The US has no fucking moral high ground over the russians, get over it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 11, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> If I was Putin I would be extremely mad at the racist and vulgar way the US has treated Russia.
> People from all over the US government are calling him a thug and a criminal, while Bush, Cheney. Hillary and Obama had more blood on their hands than he did in 16 years as the Russian President and PM.
> They are accusing him of hacking the election with 100.000 dollars when they literally picked the president of the russian federation in 1993.
> 97% of the crimeans consider themselves russian, while russians all over the world have to sit down and listen to american propagandists accusing them of being war criminals, while also accusing them of picking the retarded president the americans themselves elected.
> ...



Spoken like a troll from the farm in St. Petersburg.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 11, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Spoken like a troll from the farm in St. Petersburg.


Thats all you got ?
Start pointing fingers at Putin when you apologize for the blood in Iraq, Libya and Syria.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> If I was Putin I would be extremely mad at the racist and vulgar way the US has treated Russia.
> People from all over the US government are calling him a thug and a criminal, while Bush, Cheney. Hillary and Obama had more blood on their hands than he did in 16 years as the Russian President and PM.
> They are accusing him of hacking the election with 100.000 dollars when they literally picked the president of the russian federation in 1993.
> 97% of the crimeans consider themselves russian, while russians all over the world have to sit down and listen to american propagandists accusing them of being war criminals, while also accusing them of picking the retarded president the americans themselves elected.
> ...


Fucking hell homeboy has had enough lmao


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Fucking hell homeboy has had enough lmao


Gotta make make dat money from the FSB to pay the bills.


----------



## EJ (Nov 11, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Thats all you got ?
> Start pointing fingers at Putin when you apologize for the blood in Iraq, Libya and Syria.


 Quit acting like you care about lives in the middle east.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 11, 2017)

EJ said:


> Quit acting like you care about lives in the middle east.


Quit acting like you have the higher moral ground over Putin, because spoiler alert you dont.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Nov 11, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Quit acting like you have the higher moral ground over Putin, because spoiler alert you dont.


 You're off on your blanket generalizations again. Again, stop acting like you care about middle eastern lives.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 11, 2017)

Blue said:


> Sup kids. Blueland is getting a little lame so I thought I'd let you guys spice it up.
> 
> Russia is fake news. Trump's only crime is being a moron.
> 
> It's been fun watching everyone freak out about tax evasion charges.


I agree. This whole episode ought to be studied as a classic conspiracy theory - it possibly will, but probably only outside of America.

I've basically given up trying to talk about it on here, it's an unstoppable tsunami. Might as well pull up a chair and spectate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I just hope that in case Trump loses in 2020, the democrats will pick a non neocon like bernie sanders..
I think this russia conspiracy not only serves the democrats who found a perfect excuse but also the warmongers who are pushing for more cold war.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 11, 2017)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I just hope that in case Trump loses in 2020, the democrats will pick a non neocon like bernie sanders..
> I think this russia conspiracy not only serves the democrats who found a perfect excuse but also the warmongers who are pushing for more cold war.


Isn't Trump the one who has threatened war?


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 11, 2017)

Plus even Mike Pompeo, Trump's selected CIA head, actually confirmed that Russia did meddle in the election last year.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 13, 2017)

Ahhhhh, Trump is pretty much screwed, if he tries to deny this photo.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 13, 2017)

And soon, Trump Jr. screwed them all due to his chat with Wikileaks's own Julian Assange himself.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 13, 2017)

Catalyst75 said:


> Ahhhhh, Trump is pretty much screwed, if he tries to deny this photo.





NeoTerraKnight said:


> And soon, Trump Jr. screwed them all due to his chat with Wikileaks's own Julian Assange himself.



This is some fake bullshit fucking news! Daddy Trump would still be in office even if Russia did meddled with our election! Why should that matter about what Libtards have to say when Daddy Trump is our President!


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Amol (Nov 16, 2017)

"I can't recall it".
"I don't recall it".
"I remember the meeting but I can't recall the details".
"Not to my recollection".
America your AG probably has  Alzheimer's disease.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 16, 2017)

Amol said:


> America your AG probably has Alzheimer's disease.




Too bad Healthcare ain't fixed to fix our AG's deranged mind.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 16, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Too bad Healthcare ain't fixed to fix our AG's deranged mind.


None Healthcare can fix him, he is full of shit.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 18, 2017)

Jared Kushner is in trouble~

http://www.businessinsider.com/jare...-millian-dossier-papadopoulous-russia-2017-11


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2017)

https://www.politico.com/story/2017/11/16/hope-hicks-mueller-russia-probe-trump-244967

The sit down Mueller will have with Hope Hicks fascinates me. It signals that they are near the investigation. But it also makes you wonder why the subpoenaed the Trump campaign again for more files. Not really adding up personally...


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 20, 2017)

Raiden said:


> But it also makes you wonder why the subpoenaed the Trump campaign again for more files.


This is speculative, but typically in high profile trials judges don't generally want to give wide subpoenas.  So they're granted in narrow focus based off of what you can prove at the time would be of direct interest to the trial (all email records with a destination of some foreign party or that mention specific search terms for example).

Conceptually this allows them to build a case, widen their search to other individuals (hey, this email from Person A to Person B also CC'd Person C, maybe we should interview them to see what they know about it!).  When you have more evidence you can present a new case to the judge and get a new subpoena for this additional topic.

So in this case it suggests that the investigation is progressing, but it doesn't really give us a clear indicator of how far along they are.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Nov 24, 2017)

So, reports have it that Mueller got Flynn to flip.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 24, 2017)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> So, reports have it that Mueller got Flynn to flip.



Top 10 Anime Betrayals.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2017)

WorkingMoogle said:


> This is speculative, but typically in high profile trials judges don't generally want to give wide subpoenas.  So they're granted in narrow focus based off of what you can prove at the time would be of direct interest to the trial (all email records with a destination of some foreign party or that mention specific search terms for example).
> 
> Conceptually this allows them to build a case, widen their search to other individuals (hey, this email from Person A to Person B also CC'd Person C, maybe we should interview them to see what they know about it!).  When you have more evidence you can present a new case to the judge and get a new subpoena for this additional topic.
> 
> So in this case it suggests that the investigation is progressing, but it doesn't really give us a clear indicator of how far along they are.



Possibly a lot more serious now with Flynn deciding not to cooperate with Trump's lawyers. Anyone's guess I suppose...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blue (Oct 25, 2018)

I got savagely btfo this thread. Yes I was waiting this whole time.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 25, 2018)

Blue said:


> I got savagely btfo this thread. Yes I was waiting this whole time.


If you're correct, how did you get savagely btfo?


----------



## Blue (Oct 25, 2018)

Killmonger said:


> If you're correct, how did you get savagely btfo?


Like 50 people all shitposting me at once. Homie don't play that.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 25, 2018)

Blue said:


> Like 50 people all shitposting me at once. Homie don't play that.


They still wrong, so I don't understand. What really happened is that the leftists saw an opinion different from their own and jumped you. It happens a lot here but given that they are about to be thrown into chambers for years to come will change them.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 25, 2018)

@Blue I think hes quoted in Woodwards book was saying much of the media stories are "bullshit."

I think what a likely to happen are more slaps on the wrist for campaign finance violations and that's probably it.

But well have to see what happens with Stone.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 25, 2018)

You guys are acting just as bad, especially when the investigation is still ongoing and so far has given charges to Trump campaign manager!

Also, I notice that Blue conveniently comes back when Republicans might lose seats in midterms.  Is he bitter?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 25, 2018)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Also, I notice that Blue conveniently comes back when Republicans might lose seats in midterms.


You are in for a rude awakening my friend.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 25, 2018)

Killmonger said:


> You are in for a rude awakening my friend.



Uh huh....keep saying that to yourself.  They might lose one of the houses.  Polls stated they are not liking how the Republicans are acting.

All you are doing is making fun of posters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Oct 25, 2018)

Blue said:


> I got savagely btfo this thread. Yes I was waiting this whole time.



You certainly got some hell of a patience there if you were waiting this whole time.


----------



## Blue (Oct 25, 2018)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> You guys are acting just as bad, especially when the investigation is still ongoing and so far has given charges to Trump campaign manager!
> 
> Also, I notice that Blue conveniently comes back when Republicans might lose seats in midterms.  Is he bitter?


A month ago I'd have told you they'd definitely lose seats, which wouldn't be a surprise because a new president's party always loses seats, every single time.

After Kavanaugh and the mob antics, however, the momentum changed dramatically. Might be different this time. But probably not. At the very least, however, the GOP is keeping the Senate.

Either way, I don't really care. I'm here for the salt mining from all these nerds who laughed at me and said there was absolutely real evidence and charges have already been filed. Wonder what they'll have to say now that the cocaine has run out?



makeoutparadise said:


> You taking comissions?


I am!


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 25, 2018)

But the investigationis not over !  It is still ongoing and so far: his lackeys are falling one by one which could lead to the top: Trump!

But alas, we will see.....


----------

